# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  О Единстве Религий

## ВладимирД

А есть ли оно вообще?
Можете ли вы логически доказать что это так, а не поверхностное убеждение из разряда мифологии?
Есть ли тут человек кто действительно знаком с другими религиями не по наслышке, кто, как минимум, прочитал и Коран с Библией и буддистские писания?

----------


## ВладимирД

Прошу людей, у которых Евангелия писали люди лично Христа не знавшие, у которых Петр благословлял императора Константина и кучу другого бреда не засорять личку своим "авторитетным мнением"

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Если разные писания говорят о Верховном Господе, источнике всего, все контролирующем, совершенном и любящем всех нас, мы можем согласиться с тем, что Он таков и может проявлять Себя в разных религиозных традициях в соответствии с особенностями места и времени. Такие религиозные традиции могут отличаться во второстепенных вещах, но они едины в главном - они учат, как полюбить Бога. И главные заповеди - о любви к Богу и ближнему, преданности Ему, очищении от грехов - они совпадают. При этом представления о самом Боге могут отличаться, но это больше связано тоже с ограниченными возможностями людей понять бесконечного и вездесущего Бога.

----------


## ВладимирД

Господь Всемогущий -Один, но в разных религиях даны слишком различные учения, что бы считать что они из одного источника. Вы видимо другие религии знаете слишком поверхностно что утверждаете такое. Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Господь Всемогущий -Один, но в разных религиях даны слишком различные учения, что бы считать что они из одного источника. Вы видимо другие религии знаете слишком поверхностно что утверждаете такое. Или я ошибаюсь?


Если сравнить между собой христианство, ислам, вайшнавизм, иудаизм - везде на первом месте идут заповеди, направленные на очищение от грехов, развитие любви к Богу. Сам Бог признается при этом верховным любящим существом, источником всего итд. В этом и в целом ряде других важнейших вопросов эти религии едины. Могут различия также быть, несколько различно представляется образ или форма Бога, есть разные истории о Нем и др. Я долго изучал Библию и христианство, знаком с иудейской традицией, последнее время больше знакомился с исламом. Согласен, что есть различия в этих учениях. Но та суть о которой я пишу - едина. Более серьезные отличия есть в буддизме и ряде других религий, но даже у них много общего с перечисленными выше путями.

----------


## ВладимирД

Вы наверняка знаете кто такой Саи Баба. Почему вы его не признаете за аватара? Разве он что то противное Ведам говорит? Если и есть различия какие то между вашими поучениями и его, то они мизерны. Мизерны по сравнению с той разницей, какая существует между христианством-исламом и иудаизмом. Настолько мизерны, что странно уразуметь вывод будто огромные различия (по сравнению различий между вами и Саи Бабой)не существенны, а тот мизер которые есть между вами неверояно важен. Отличия в учениях между вами не касаются заповедей, общих принципов и тому подобного. Но вы тем не менее все равно его не признаете. Почему же в другом месте исходите из того что коли общие принципы схожи то следовательно и разницы нет? Это очень странный подход мягко говоря

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы наверняка знаете кто такой Саи Баба. Почему вы его не признаете за аватара? Разве он что то противное Ведам говорит? Если и есть различия какие то между вашими поучениями и его, то они мизерны. Мизерны по сравнению с той разницей, какая существует между христианством-исламом и иудаизмом. Настолько мизерны, что странно уразуметь вывод будто огромные различия (по сравнению различий между вами и Саи Бабой)не существенны, а тот мизер которые есть между вами неверояно важен. Отличия в учениях между вами не касаются заповедей, общих принципов и тому подобного. Но вы тем не менее все равно его не признаете. Почему же в другом месте исходите из того что коли общие принципы схожи то следовательно и разницы нет? Это очень странный подход мягко говоря


Это немного другой вопрос. Дело не просто в признании или непризнании. Саи Баба действительно много правильных вещей может говорить. Но то, что он ошибочно выдавал себя за Бога говорит о том, что он совершал ошибку непонимания собственной сути - а это исходный или главный вопрос, которой дисквалифицирует его в том числе и в его способности донести чистое и истинное знание до других. Т.е. он не свободен от ошибок в главном. Я не говорю при этом, что различия между религиями не важны, но общее понимание о Боге и о духовном пути в значительной степени они дают схожее. Детали конечно, тоже важны - именно для серьезно практикующих, авторитетные религии помогают продвигаться людям по духовному пути, в рамках этих традиций даются важные наставления о деталях практики. Поэтому крайне вредно будет искусственно выдумывать какую-то традицию просто на основании общего в разных религиях, но различия в религиях не дисквалифицирует их, делая только одну религию единственно верной, а остальные - ложными. Это неправильное понимание провоцирует фанатизм и стремление навязать свою веру другим как единственно правильную. Это признак несовершенства.

----------


## ВладимирД

Странно слышать что у вас другой вопрос, а у нас тот самый. Значится Саи Бабу вы дисквалифицировали, потому что по вашим книгам он ни какой не аватар. А если по нашим книгам Мухамед никакой не пророк то это совсем другой случай. Можете поаргументированней объяснить разность вопросов?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Странно слышать что у вас другой вопрос, а у нас тот самый. Значится Саи Бабу вы дисквалифицировали, потому что по вашим книгам он ни какой не аватар. А если по нашим книгам Мухамед никакой не пророк то это совсем другой случай. Можете поаргументированней объяснить разность вопросов?


Речь не просто в наших книгах. Речь вообще о ведических шастрах. Есть подтверждения в них о приходе разных аватар. Но о Саи Бабе там ничего нет. Что касается Библии, насколько я знаю, там о Мухаммеде вообще нет никаких упоминаний, поэтому ошибочно говорить, что Библия обосновывает, что он не пророк.

----------


## ВладимирД

Это от того что вы Библию не знаете. А там есть критерии кого считать, а кто только самозванец.
И вот по этому критерию Мухамед не пророк со всеми вытекающими следствиями

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Это от того что вы Библию не знаете. А там есть критерии кого считать, а кто только самозванец.
> И вот по этому критерию Мухамед не пророк со всеми вытекающими следствиями


Я знаю, что в Библии есть цитаты, утверждающие исключительность Христа и его послания как единственного божественного откровения для современников. И знаю, к чему на практике в истории приводило следование этой доктрине. Попытки следовать этому.

----------


## ВладимирД

Мы обсуждаем не историю, а реальный вопрос почему, по вашему, мы должны признавать Мухамеда, если он не является пророком

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Мы обсуждаем не историю, а реальный вопрос почему, по вашему, мы должны признавать Мухамеда, если он не является пророком


Я только хотел сказать, что на основе отдельных цитат из Библии мы действительно вправе отвергнуть все религии, кроме христианства. Эта позиция в Библии есть, я не спорю. Просто я не разделяю ее и считаю ущербной. Почему на истории и сослался - на исторические примеры как воплощение в жизнь этого принципа приводило к большим и неоправданным бедам. Что колебало само здание христианства и побуждало многих думающих людей от него отказываться.

----------


## ВладимирД

Все беды от грешников. Они и истину исковеркают и понесут другим со злом пополам. Но были и святые которые несли христианство с любовью. Поэтому здесь надо разделять Учение и действия последователей. 

 Теперь по поводу ущербности христианской позиции. Пожалуйста, каждый имеет свое мнение, коих несчетное количество. Но как такое ваше мнение сочетается с тем что вы признаете Христа за истинного учителя и не говорите что он что то не то говорит?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Все беды от грешников. Они и истину исковеркают и понесут другим со злом пополам. Но были и святые которые несли христианство с любовью. Поэтому здесь надо разделять Учение и действия последователей. 
> 
>  Теперь по поводу ущербности христианской позиции. Пожалуйста, каждый имеет свое мнение, коих несчетное количество. Но как такое ваше мнение сочетается с тем что вы признаете Христа за истинного учителя и не говорите что он что то не то говорит?


По последнему вопросу - суть в интерпретации - у нас уже было несколько примеров расхождения в интерпретациях, так и здесь мы не воспринимаем цитату из Евангелия, о том, что христианство - истинный единственный путь к Богу навсегда. К Богу можно прийти разными путями. Кроме того, в христианстве есть ядро учения, есть прочие наставления. Когда Христа спрашивают, что самое главное - он говорит, и мы с этим согласны.

----------


## ВладимирД

Саи Баба тоже главному учил, но для вас это почему то не аргумент с ним согласиться и признать.
 Разве Христос сказал что вот это главное, а остальное не важно? Вовсе нет. Это очень странное принятие Христа. Вы принимаете только то с чем согласны а что насчет остального? Разве Он это просто так сказал, чтобы от этого отмахнуться как от неважного? Это мягко говоря странно и неправильно

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Саи Баба тоже главному учил, но для вас это почему то не аргумент с ним согласиться и признать.
>  Разве Христос сказал что вот это главное, а остальное не важно? Вовсе нет. Это очень странное принятие Христа.


Мы не совсем так говорим - что остальное не важно - скорее, есть главные вещи и второстепенные. Второстепенные должны помогать следовать вещам главным, а вот если они мешают этим главным следовать - то тогда они действительно не важны. В этом плане верно. Суть которая выражена у Христа - в главе 22 Евангелия от Матфея. Сам Христос и сказал - что это самое главное:

35 И один из них, законник, искушая Его, спросил, говоря:
36 Учитель! какая наибольшая заповедь в законе?
37 Иисус сказал ему: возлюби Господа Бога твоего всем сердцем твоим и всею душею твоею и всем разумением твоим:
38 сия есть первая и наибольшая заповедь;
39 вторая же подобная ей: возлюби ближнего твоего, как самого себя;
40 на сих двух заповедях утверждается весь закон и пророки.

И важное дополнение с чем в своей проповеди Христос обращался - заповеди блаженства из Нагорной проповеди. Которые он просил именно ИСПОЛНЯТЬ:

см. Евангелие от Матфея - 5.48. - "Итак будьте совершенны, как совершен Отец ваш Небесный"

и 12.50 - "ибо, кто будет исполнять волю Отца Моего Небесного, тот Мне брат, и сестра, и матерь"

Кстати, нашел в том же Евангелии по вопросу, вы говорили, что Бога никто не видел - вот иное из того же Евангелия 18.10:

"Смотрите, не презирайте ни одного из малых сих; ибо говорю вам, что Ангелы их на небесах всегда видят лице Отца Моего Небесного".

Лично мне странно слышать от христиан про то, что главное принять Христа, притом, что в основном христиане этим главным заветам и заповедям не следуют и даже не стараются. Но галочка стоит - они приняли Христа. И других вдохновляют эту галочку себе тоже поставить. Очень неубедительно.

----------


## ВладимирД

Все заповеди даны от Бога. И нет такой которая бы мешала исполнению другой. Выше говорится о том что ВСЕ заповеди либо говорят о любви к Богу, либо человеку. 

 Спасибо за цитату. Да, согласен, ангелы видят. О людях говорится.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Все заповеди даны от Бога. И нет такой которая бы мешала исполнению другой. Выше говорится о том что ВСЕ заповеди либо говорят о любви к Богу, либо человеку.


Второстепенные заповеди тоже есть. Иначе от них не отказывались бы. Как от того же обрезания. От которого отказались христиане. Иудеи следуют, продолжают. Но для христиан это не так важно. Можете не объяснять почему. Но сам принцип - что заповедь была, от нее отказались. И это не критично. А главные заповеди остаются.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Спасибо за цитату. Да, согласен, ангелы видят. О людях говорится.


Только вот в вашей изначальной цитате говорилось, что никто Бога не видел, не просто люди, а вообще никто. И вы ее буквально толковали, что никто, значит никто. А оказывается, что кто-то видел, и приходится соглашаться с тем, что это безусловное утверждение имеет свои ограничения и требует иной трактовки и интерпретации. И колеблет наше безусловное и буквальное понимание текстов.

----------


## ВладимирД

Все должно иметь свои границы в пределах разумения. Заповедь не убий мы относим к людям и то не во всех случаях. А можно и ко всему живому включая растения. Вы ведь тоже не буквально сие понимаете а так что животным нельзя а растения можно

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Все должно иметь свои границы в пределах разумения. Заповедь не убий мы относим к людям и то не во всех случаях. А можно и ко всему живому включая растения. Вы ведь тоже не буквально сие понимаете а так что животным нельзя а растения можно


Поэтому я и говорю вам про контекст и интерпретации постоянно. И убийство допустимо именно если эта заповедь не мешает развивать любовь к Богу - главную заповедь. Чтобы ее развивать - нам надо жить в теле - то есть кушать - как минимум растения. Но если есть возможность при этом проявить свое милосердие... ведь блаженны милостивы?) - тогда мы и стараемся от убийства животных воздерживаться, которые гораздо сильнее от убийства страдают, чем растения. 

Сравните морковку и теленка, когда их режут. Посмотрите теленку в глаза - и все понятно сразу. Вам наверное с собакой пример понятнее - поставьте эксперимент - загляните щенку в глаза, когда его резать будете, чтобы потом из него супчик приготовить. С морковкой менее понятно. Она не так сильно страдает как мы это видим. Вот вам и милосердие.

----------


## ВладимирД

Да иногда дело в интерпретациях. А иногда нет. Если Господь в Библии разрешил есть животных то значит разрешил. Христос ел мясо, в частности пасхального ягненка, которого Сам же и повелел приготовить. Сие факт. Но можете поинтерпретировать и это.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Да иногда дело в интерпретациях. А иногда нет. Если Господь в Библии разрешил есть животных то значит разрешил. Христос ел мясо, в частности пасхального ягненка, которого Сам же и повелел приготовить. Сие факт. Но можете поинтерпретировать и это.


Факт, что Христос ел когда-то на праздник пасхального ягненка никак не оправдывает то, что убийство животных никак на наше милосердие не влияет. Я согласен с тем, что он не устанавливал жесткого запрета на употребление мяса. Но это и не значит, что отказ от убийства животных не поможет нам развить милосердия. Недаром в том же православии существует много постов, а православные монахи вообще могут от мяса почти или полностью воздерживаться. Если проблема в том, что нам надо обеспечить свое здоровье и выживание - потребление мяса оправдано. Человек важнее животных. Но проблема, когда мы начинаем злоупотреблять этим - пресыщаться мясом, потом болеем, массовое убийство животных портит экологию итд. 

Как было Христом сказано по поводу другого дозволения - о разрешении на развод - по жестокосердию вашему было дано это разрешение. Т.е. оправдывать свое сомнительное поведение этим будет плохо и помешает достигнуть того, к чему Христос призывал - милосердия, правдивости, чистоты.

Заповеди даются не для бездумного следования им. А для нашего очищения и духовного возвышения, в конкретных условиях нашей жизни.

----------


## ВладимирД

В христианстве посты соблюдаются не ради милосердия к животным, а ради практики очищения от страстей. Люди духовные должны не о телах заботиться а о  душах. Если кто чревоугодничает мясом то о нем и беспокоиться, а не о животных о которых Господь Сам думает и отводит им то что полагается.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> В христианстве посты соблюдаются не ради милосердия к животным, а ради практики очищения от страстей. Люди духовные должны не о телах заботиться а о  душах. Если кто чревоугодничает мясом то о нем и беспокоиться, а не о животных о которых Господь Сам думает и отводит им то что полагается.


Милосердие, чистота и другие качества, которые приобретает верующий делают его праведником и освящают его. Но если у нас правильное знание и понимание - мы живем в состоянии божественной гармонии. В которой пребывает не только сам праведник, но и те, кто его окружают, в том числе и животные, которые меньше будут страдать.

----------


## ВладимирД

А вы не считаете по своей философии, что животные отрабатывают свою карму, в том числе и через насильственную смерть и для них это в такой же степени благо как и для всех?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А вы не считаете по своей философии, что животные отрабатывают свою карму, в том числе и через насильственную смерть и для них это в такой же степени благо как и для всех?



Животные карму отрабатывают, но человек во многом ее создает. У него есть выбор - убивать животных или не убивать, есть или не есть. Если он без необходимости убивает их, он несет ответственность, создает себе плохую карму. Поэтому это проблема для людей. А оправдывать убийства тем, что человек просто знает и исполняет карму - это заблуждение. Если человек не старается очиститься и идти к Богу, а вместо этого грешит, причиняя страдания окружающим - он будет наказан по божественным законам. Если он не будет развивать милосердие, по отношению к нему Господь милосердия тоже не проявит. 

Всё справедливо.

----------


## ВладимирД

Да не в наличии справедливости был вопрос, а в уместности сострадания. Животные отрабатывают свою карму и это для них хорошо. Жестокие люди себе карму ухудшают. Выходит сострадать надо людям, а за животных радоваться. Много ли животное отработает живя в комфорте и любви до конца своих дней? А так прямой путь вверх. Это логично. А в вашем отношении логики не вижу чего то

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Да не в наличии справедливости был вопрос, а в уместности сострадания. Животные отрабатывают свою карму и это для них хорошо. Жестокие люди себе карму ухудшают. Выходит сострадать надо людям, а за животных радоваться. Много ли животное отработает живя в комфорте и любви до конца своих дней? А так прямой путь вверх. Это логично. А в вашем отношении логики не вижу чего то


Смысл жизни людей в том, чтобы полюбить Бога, для этого им нужно развить сострадание, милосердие, смирение, правдивость и другие божественные качества. Смысл жизни не в том, чтобы просто стать проводником кармы, причиняя кому-то страдания, а в том, чтобы к Богу вернутся, облегчая жизнь другим также по возможности. Если не делом, то хоть словом, но лучше делом. Даже если мы не будем причинять вред другим, убивать тех же животных, какие-то страдания к ним все равно придут, это и будет их карма. Не обязательно нам при этом всем большой комфорт обеспечивать, но у всех есть право на жизнь и пропитание и это право надо уважать. А брать на себя сознательно роль проводника чьей-то кармы нас специально Бог не просит. Это уже наш личный выбор. А где наш выбор - там и карма. И если ваш выбор такой, что вы другим благо даете - и вам благо будет. А если вы хотите другим приносить страдания - они и к вам придут. Вот такая карма.

Не сострадая животным вообще трудно сострадание развить, оно будет у нас ущербным. Этому сострадаем, а этому не сострадаем. Не случайно в Библии описывается, что первоначально люди животных не ели, это противоречит божественным принципам жизни - милосердию и состраданию, но со временем, когда условия жизни ухудшились, животных стали есть.

----------


## ВладимирД

Опять вы меня не поняли. Я не о том, что надо сознательно причинять боль животным, что бы они быстрее отработали свою карму. Речь о том, кто в данном случае по вашему мировозрению, себе карму ухудшает, а кто отрабатывает. И исходя из этого уже одним сострадать, а за других радоваться. Как ни крути а на скотобойнях по вашему работает именно карма, и страдания животных там полностью заслуженные их собственными делами в прошлом. Чего же вы так поверхностно смотрите на эту проблему? Да, жалко, но жалко у пчелки. Духовные люди смотреть должны как то иначе чем дети

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Опять вы меня не поняли. Я не о том, что надо сознательно причинять боль животным, что бы они быстрее отработали свою карму. Речь о том, кто в данном случае по вашему мировозрению, себе карму ухудшает, а кто отрабатывает. И исходя из этого уже одним сострадать, а за других радоваться. Как ни крути а на скотобойнях по вашему работает именно карма, и страдания животных там полностью заслуженные их собственными делами в прошлом. Чего же вы так поверхностно смотрите на эту проблему? Да, жалко, но жалко у пчелки. Духовные люди смотреть должны как то иначе чем дети


Карма реализуется, или отрабатывается через вынужденные действия. Когда их нельзя изменить. Животное, которое привезли на скотобойню не может с этим ничего поделать. Это его карма. Оно страдает, вы видите в этом плюс, что карма отработана. Но минус в этом тоже есть. Страдание. Нельзя эти вещи разъединить. Нельзя сказать, что так как здесь есть что-то хорошее - отработка кармы, плохого - страдания, уже нет. Плохое тоже остается, страдание. Но тот кто ест мясо, тот, кто зарабатывает на убийстве животных итд - обычно не вынуждены это делать. Это их выбор. Поэтому они несут ответственность за их страдания. Именно зарабатывая сами себе плохую карму. В этой связи мы принимаем слова Христа о том, что соблазн должен прийти в этот мир, но горе тому, через кого он пришел. Смысл получения кармы именно в этом - вы выбираете что-то и за это получаете результат. Каков поступок, таков и результат. А вот если вы получаете что-то по судьбе от чего вам нельзя отказаться - это и есть отработка кармы.

----------


## ВладимирД

Не понял к чему вы это ответили. Я вам про тоже написал.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Не понял к чему вы это ответили. Я вам про тоже написал.


Из того, что вы написали, следует, что человек помогает животным карму отрабатывать, убивая их. Из того, что я написал следует, что из сострадания мы стараемся не причинять страдания. Т.е. вы человека как инструмент судьбы рассматриваете. А я как самостоятельное ответственное существо, которое учится проявлять милосердие. Это разные картинки, разные результаты. Значит вы писали о другом здесь.

----------


## ВладимирД

Вы меня не правильно поняли. Человек не может кому то помочь отработать карму, она отрабатывается по идее сама. Речь была о том, что убитых животных жалеть нет смысла. Они заработали где то когда то свою негативную карму и сейчас в какой то степени ее отработали. К чему тут жалость какая то? Жалко должно быть тех, кто наоборот зарабатывает себе негативную карму, ибо за ней последует отработка возможно и в виде того же животного. Надеюсь сейчас я ясно выразился

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы меня не правильно поняли. Человек не может кому то помочь отработать карму, она отрабатывается по идее сама.


Человек очень даже может помочь отработать карму. Например, я ударю человека по голове. Или животное. Допустим, просто так. Значит ли, что тех, кого я ударил кармически это не заслужили? Заслужили - все происходит по карме. Я им помог карму отработать. Но значит ли, что я при этом не создал себе дурную карму? Я её создал и потом мне придут негативные реакции за этот поступок. 




> Речь была о том, что убитых животных жалеть нет смысла. Они заработали где то когда то свою негативную карму и сейчас в какой то степени ее отработали. К чему тут жалость какая то? Жалко должно быть тех, кто наоборот зарабатывает себе негативную карму, ибо за ней последует отработка возможно и в виде того же животного. Надеюсь сейчас я ясно выразился


Животные имеют право на жизнь. Если мы их её лишаем, мы потом за это будем наказаны. По карме им, возможно, предназначено быть убитыми, но с убийц это ответственность не снимает. Даже человек ставший палачем по карме, какую-то часть кармы, или греха берет на себя со своей профессии. В связи с жестокостью. Особенно, если ему нравится убивать людей. Что уж говорить про обычных убийц.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Человек очень даже может помочь отработать карму. Например, я ударю человека по голове. Или животное. Допустим, просто так. Значит ли, что тех, кого я ударил кармически это не заслужили? Заслужили - все происходит по карме. Я им помог карму отработать. Но значит ли, что я при этом не создал себе дурную карму? Я её создал и потом мне придут негативные реакции за этот поступок.


 Вам совершенно незачем каждый раз акцентироваться на том, что приносящий страдания другим себе зарабатывает. Я с вами это не оспариваю. 
 Существо которое должно по вашему отработать карму и так ее отработает, ему в этом помогать не надо. Просто это не вопрос -кто, если не мы? Или , если не мы, то кто? Тут помощь НЕ НУЖНА






> Животные имеют право на жизнь. Если мы их её лишаем, мы потом за это будем наказаны. По карме им, возможно, предназначено быть убитыми, но с убийц это ответственность не снимает. Даже человек ставший палачем по карме, какую-то часть кармы, или греха берет на себя со своей профессии. В связи с жестокостью. Особенно, если ему нравится убивать людей. Что уж говорить про обычных убийц.


 Утверждение, что животное имеет право на жизнь -не совсем духовное. Это какой то примитивный светский гуманизм. Тогда уж животное имеет такое же право и на смерть и на все прочее. Эти вещи вообще не вопрос мирского или какого то права. Это просто есть по воле Божьей. Жизнь дается когда надо и забирается когда надо. Бог это решает. Как написано в Евангелии -Ни одна птица не упадет без воли Бога, ни один волос не упадет с головы человека без воли Его.
 А помогать можно только предупреждая о вреде тех или иных действий. Но если кто-то уже заработал себе этот вред, то ему остается только это пережить перетерпеть. Каким местом тут должно работать право на жизнь, если кто то разаботал себе будущую насильственную смерть?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вам совершенно незачем каждый раз акцентироваться на том, что приносящий страдания другим себе зарабатывает. Я с вами это не оспариваю. 
>  Существо которое должно по вашему отработать карму и так ее отработает, ему в этом помогать не надо. Просто это не вопрос -кто, если не мы? Или , если не мы, то кто? Тут помощь НЕ НУЖНА


Поэтому нет смысла говорить, что люди просто проводники кармы при убийстве животных. Люди в этом смысле тоже несут ответственность за убийства.






> Утверждение, что животное имеет право на жизнь -не совсем духовное. Это какой то примитивный светский гуманизм. Тогда уж животное имеет такое же право и на смерть и на все прочее. Эти вещи вообще не вопрос мирского или какого то права. Это просто есть по воле Божьей. Жизнь дается когда надо и забирается когда надо. Бог это решает. Как написано в Евангелии -Ни одна птица не упадет без воли Бога, ни один волос не упадет с головы человека без воли Его.
>  А помогать можно только предупреждая о вреде тех или иных действий. Но если кто-то уже заработал себе этот вред, то ему остается только это пережить перетерпеть. Каким местом тут должно работать право на жизнь, если кто то разаботал себе будущую насильственную смерть?


От того, что все происходит по воле Божьей не меняется то, что у людей есть ограниченная свобода воли. Которую мы подчиняем указаниям Бога, в том числе развивая милосердие ко всем, в том числе к животным. Право на жизнь означает, что они заслуживают милосердного и сострадательного отношения. А если мы этого не делаем, придет возмездие от Бога. Кармические реакции. Наказание за то, что мы не хотим становиться более милосердным, чистым, сострадательным.

----------


## ВладимирД

> От того, что все происходит по воле Божьей не меняется то, что у людей есть ограниченная свобода воли. Которую мы подчиняем указаниям Бога, в том числе развивая милосердие ко всем, в том числе к животным. Право на жизнь означает, что они заслуживают милосердного и сострадательного отношения.


 Похоже надо поподробнее поговорить о вашей карме и правах, которые вы поминаете. 
Каждый заслуживает свое. Есть права и есть обязанности. У каждого есть право свободного выбора в своих поступках и обязанность принять и отработать последствия своих действий. Еще раз спрошу -каким боком тут, что кто то заслуживает нашего милосердия и сострадания? Этот кто-то заслужил ту ситуацию в которой он оказался. Если он получит милосердие от кого то, то это он тоже заслужил. А если где-то кто-то не получает -то значит не заслужил. И говорить тут что они заслужили но не получают -значит говорить не понимая принципа кармы.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Похоже надо поподробнее поговорить о вашей карме и правах, которые вы поминаете. 
> Каждый заслуживает свое. Есть права и есть обязанности. У каждого есть право свободного выбора в своих поступках и обязанность принять и отработать последствия своих действий. Еще раз спрошу -каким боком тут, что кто то заслуживает нашего милосердия и сострадания? Этот кто-то заслужил ту ситуацию в которой он оказался. Если он получит милосердие от кого то, то это он тоже заслужил. А если где-то кто-то не получает -то значит не заслужил. И говорить тут что они заслужили но не получают -значит говорить не понимая принципа кармы.


Проявление милосердия и сострадания - это долг человека, если он хочет духовно развиваться. Вопрос не просто в карме животных. Вопрос в ответственности людей, которые стремятся к идти к Богу.

----------


## ВладимирД

Даже имея сострадание, все равно надо понимать, что участь животных в общем то предрешена. Слона не браконьер застрелет -так сам будет умирать долго и мучительно. Корову либо на ферме убъют, либо будут доить до старости каждый день пока все соки из нее не выжмут. Тяжелее это быстрой смерти на бойне или нет? Кому больше сострадать? И зачем мучиться состраданием, коли это Господь дает им жизнь рождаться на скотофермах? Так можно сострадать всему живому вне зависимости от того -насильственно кто то умирает или живет долго.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Даже имея сострадание, все равно надо понимать, что участь животных в общем то предрешена. Слона не браконьер застрелет -так сам будет умирать долго и мучительно. Корову либо на ферме убъют, либо будут доить до старости каждый день пока все соки из нее не выжмут. Тяжелее это быстрой смерти на бойне или нет? Кому больше сострадать? И зачем мучиться состраданием, коли это Господь дает им жизнь рождаться на скотофермах? Так можно сострадать всему живому вне зависимости от того -насильственно кто то умирает или живет долго.


Используя ваш пример - лично ваша участь тоже предрешена. Как и моя. Мы умрем. Так почему вас или меня тогда нельзя пристрелить или зарезать на бойне? Или в подворотне. Какая разница как мы умрем?

----------


## ВладимирД

В христианском мировозрении все несколько иначе. Мы не животные на ферме, имеем свободу выбора и должное разумение. И кроме того мы не разделяем кармическое учение. Поэтому разница существенная

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> В христианском мировозрении все несколько иначе. Мы не животные на ферме, имеем свободу выбора и должное разумение. И кроме того мы не разделяем кармическое учение. Поэтому разница существенная


Кармическое учение не исключает ограниченной свободы. Соответственно животные менее свободны, чем люди. Но и люди не обладают неограниченной свободой. Как Бог, который свободен безгранично. В любом случае, вопрос о том, жалеет ли человек животных прямо связан с его готовностью развивать собственное милосердие. Что важно для его духовного развития. Духовная черствость к страданиям других, в том числе и животных - показатель духовной ограниченности людей.

С другой стороны, странно от вас слышать, что вы не разделяете кармическое учение, но одновременно пытаетесь настойчиво продвигать тут свое специфическое понимание этого учения относительно животных. В чем смысл такой позиции??

----------


## ВладимирД

Ничего я не продвигаю. Просто, насколько мне знакома идея кармы, специфично сострадание, о котором вы говорите. Мне кажется в Ведах такого нет

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ничего я не продвигаю. Просто, насколько мне знакома идея кармы, специфично сострадание, о котором вы говорите. Мне кажется в Ведах такого нет


В ведических писаниях много говорится о важности сострадания. Оно атрибут духовно возвышенных душ. И Бога. Есть соответствующие санскритские термины. Например. крипа, или дайа. И др. 

Вот, например, Кришна в Гите - тексты 1-3 гл. 16 перечисляет божественные качества. Среди них сострадание, или милосердие. Очень важное качество, дальше цитата - "Бесстрашие, очищение своего бытия, совершенствование в духовном знании, благотворительность, владение чувствами, совершение жертвоприношений, изучение Вед, аскетизм, простота, отказ от насилия, правдивость, негневливость, отрешенность от всего мирского, спокойствие, отсутствие стремления злословить, сострадание ко всем живым существам, отсутствие алчности, мягкость, скромность, решимость, целеустремленность, способность прощать, стойкость, чистота, отсутствие зависти и стремления к почестям — таковы, о потомок Бхараты, трансцендентные качества праведных людей, наделенных божественной природой"

----------


## ВладимирД

Но так же о сострадании говорится как о скверне недостойной мудрого. Не буду приводить вам весь текст где Кришна вразумляет Арджуну. Вы его и так знаете, и возможно даже наизусть. Поэтому приводя цитату о сострадании как то некорректно с вашей стороны умолчать о тех местах, где говорится, что всякий воплощенный в теле не может быть убит и поэтому не стоит ни горевать ни скорбеть о смертности тела. 
 Я это понимаю так, что сострадание должно быть к душе а не к телу. Вы относите сострадание к телу. Вопрос напрашивается -какой интерпретацией вы эти поучения соотносите между собой?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Но так же о сострадании говорится как о скверне недостойной мудрого. Не буду приводить вам весь текст где Кришна вразумляет Арджуну. Вы его и так знаете, и возможно даже наизусть. Поэтому приводя цитату о сострадании как то некорректно с вашей стороны умолчать о тех местах, где говорится, что всякий воплощенный в теле не может быть убит и поэтому не стоит ни горевать ни скорбеть о смертности тела. 
>  Я это понимаю так, что сострадание должно быть к душе а не к телу. Вы относите сострадание к телу. Вопрос напрашивается -какой интерпретацией вы эти поучения соотносите между собой?


Ваш вопрос, связанный со второй главой Бг не подразумевает, что наставления Кришны подразумевают полное игнорирование материальных тел. Иногда такое игнорирование допускается - как в случае с войной - т.е. по сюжету Гиты, на поле Курукшетры. Но это редкие случаи. Действительно, подлинное сострадание в том, чтобы именно душе оказать благо. Но далеко не всегда это отрицает сохранение или поддержание материального тела. В случае с животными это выражается в том, что вайшнавы кормят их прасадом, одухотворенной пищей. Удовлетворяя их и духовные, и материальные потребности. Давая им тем самым духовное благо для следующих воплощений. А не убивают их просто.

----------


## ВладимирД

Ваше мнение понятно. Но это ваша интерпретация слов Кришны. Не уверен, что Кришна подразумевал именно это.
 Есть несколько вопросов. Вы точно уверенны что у животных есть духовные потребности? Я сомневаюсь. Это должно осознаваться
 Как вы думаете, можно ли убить например корову если по карме она это не заработала? А если заработала, то какая ценность в том, что бы стараться ее от этого беречь?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ваше мнение понятно. Но это ваша интерпретация слов Кришны. Не уверен, что Кришна подразумевал именно это.


Моя интерпретация не произвольна, она основана на учении нашей сампрадаи - цепи учителей, которые соответствующим образом интерпретировали послание Гиты на протяжении многих сотен лет. Ну и также она основана на текстах разных глав Гиты - я вам цитировал главу 16. Т.е. важно понимание произведения целиком, а не вырывание отдельных его частей из контекста общего понимания всей книги




> Есть несколько вопросов. Вы точно уверенны что у животных есть духовные потребности? Я сомневаюсь. Это должно осознаваться
>  Как вы думаете, можно ли убить например корову если по карме она это не заработала? А если заработала, то какая ценность в том, что бы стараться ее от этого беречь?


Их духовные потребности не развиты, пока эти живые существа в телах животных, но в будущем они моут их проявить в более полной мере, получив тела людей. А по поводу того, по карме ли убийство коровы - ответ как ни странно мы находим в Евангелии, где Христос говорит, что греху суждено придти в мир, но горе тому, через кого он придет

----------


## ВладимирД

По нашим Писаниям убийство коровы -не грех. Сам Христос ел пасхального ягненка
Ну да не про это хотел поговорить. А про уместность и умность сострадания по карме. У вас же написано, что не стоит горевать о телах, что это не умно. И принимая это, вы все равно сострадаете телам коров, хотя по карме они должны отработать насильственную смерть. В этом единственная их духовная польза. Про их духовные потребности мне кажется вы не совсем правы. Эти потребности должны осознаваться. Без осознания и потребностей нет

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> По нашим Писаниям убийство коровы -не грех. Сам Христос ел пасхального ягненка


В ваших писаниях Бог прямо говорит, что пресыщен кровью тельцов, ваши руки в крови и для него это мерзость. Но именно ВАШИ ИНТЕРПРЕТАЦИИ своего же писания иные.




> Ну да не про это хотел поговорить. А про уместность и умность сострадания по карме. У вас же написано, что не стоит горевать о телах, что это не умно. И принимая это, вы все равно сострадаете телам коров, хотя по карме они должны отработать насильственную смерть. В этом единственная их духовная польза. Про их духовные потребности мне кажется вы не совсем правы. Эти потребности должны осознаваться. Без осознания и потребностей нет


Вы ошибаетесь, когда говорите, что единственная духовная польза для животных в том, чтобы умереть насильственно. Это глупость какая-то. Но возможно, если вы не верите в реинкарнацию, то из этого эти представления и исходят.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А про уместность и умность сострадания по карме. У вас же написано, что не стоит горевать о телах, что это не умно. И принимая это, вы все равно сострадаете телам коров, хотя по карме они должны отработать насильственную смерть.


Потому что сострадание живым существам и скорбь о теле отличаются. Одно дело отождествлять кого-то с телом и считать, что со смертью тела гибнет живое существо. Это иллюзия. Другое дело, что нет необходимости без нужды кого-то убивать, причиняя ему страдания




> Про их духовные потребности мне кажется вы не совсем правы. Эти потребности должны осознаваться. Без осознания и потребностей нет


Дети тоже духовные потребности часто не осознают, но это не значит, что у них их нету

----------


## ВладимирД

> В ваших писаниях Бог прямо говорит, что пресыщен кровью тельцов, ваши руки в крови и для него это мерзость. Но именно ВАШИ ИНТЕРПРЕТАЦИИ своего же писания иные.


 И действительно говорит, и это вовсе не противоречит тому, что Христос на Пасху ел ягненка. Разве, когда вы искали эту цитату, не увидели что Господь это говорит про жертвоприношения? Это было трудно не увидеть. Зачем же вы ее приводите в доказательство того что мясо есть плохо?  






> Вы ошибаетесь, когда говорите, что единственная духовная польза для животных в том, чтобы умереть насильственно. Это глупость какая-то. Но возможно, если вы не верите в реинкарнацию, то из этого эти представления и исходят.


 Мы сейчас обсуждаем не мою веру, а теорию кармы, насколько она логична в самой себе. 
Объясните подробнее почему вы не считаете, что отработка кармы дело полезное? Если корова рождается на скотоферме то это по карме и за грехи. Возможно по карме она раньше сама ела мясо или вообще была мясником. Какую еще духовную позу, помимо смерти, по вашим представлениям может иметь эта корова?

----------


## ВладимирД

> Потому что сострадание живым существам и скорбь о теле отличаются.


 О теле вообще сострадать удел глупых. Так у вас написано
Поэтому переходим к вопросу о сострадании душам. И тут главное -такие страдания как насильственная смерть, возвышают и очищают эту душу или нет. Мне кажется с первым мало кто спорить будет. Поэтому вывод -насильственная смерть для коров рожденных на скотобойнях -им на пользу
(мы обсуждаем только этот момент. участь тех кто несет смерть -мы не обсуждаем)






> Дети тоже духовные потребности часто не осознают, но это не значит, что у них их нету


Дети бывают разные. Одни не осознают но могут если им объяснить. Другие не осознают оттого, что еще слишком маленькие. 
Животным не объяснить никогда.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> О теле вообще сострадать удел глупых. Так у вас написано
> Поэтому переходим к вопросу о сострадании душам. И тут главное -такие страдания как насильственная смерть, возвышают и очищают эту душу или нет. Мне кажется с первым мало кто спорить будет. Поэтому вывод -насильственная смерть для коров рожденных на скотобойнях -им на пользу
> (мы обсуждаем только этот момент. участь тех кто несет смерть -мы не обсуждаем)


Во-первых, мы обсуждаем здесь и участь тех, кто несет смерть. Глупо здесь абстрагироваться от одной стороны вопроса, рассматривая другую.
Во-вторых, насильственная смерть не просто очищает душу, как вы говорите. Это немного странная философия у вас. Руководствуясь ей можно обосновать массовые убийства как желательные. Я не знаю, где вы эту философию почерпнули. 
Ну и в третьих, мы можем разделять душу и тело, но это не значит, что такое разделение должно быть достаточным основанием, чтобы причинять всегда вред телу. К телу надо бережно относиться, оно - храм Божий. В редких случаях убийства оправданы, но основным принципам является милосердие - ахимса. Таков Божественный Закон. Из любого правила могут быть исключения - но они лишь подтверждают главное правило. 





> Дети бывают разные. Одни не осознают но могут если им объяснить. Другие не осознают оттого, что еще слишком маленькие. 
> Животным не объяснить никогда.


Животные тоже могут многое понимать. Ласку, любовь, заботу, они сами могут жертвовать собой ради того, кто им дорог. Матери любят своих детей. Когда убивают теленка на глазах у матери-коровы - она реально страдает. Животные не роботы - они могут страдать и радоваться, хотя у них интеллект и менее развит, чем у человека.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> И действительно говорит, и это вовсе не противоречит тому, что Христос на Пасху ел ягненка. Разве, когда вы искали эту цитату, не увидели что Господь это говорит про жертвоприношения? Это было трудно не увидеть. Зачем же вы ее приводите в доказательство того что мясо есть плохо?


Так суть жертвоприношения ведь не в том, чтобы оправдать поедание мяса. А когда этот смысл подменяется оправданием того, что нужно получить побольше мяса, чтобы съесть его, нарушается принцип милосердия. Чем больше убийств, тем больше нарушения. Поэтому Бог и говорить в ВЗ, что Он устал от этих кровавых жертв. Они Ему не нужны. 

В каких-то случаях, возможно, каким-то народам без мяса выжить трудно. Проблема в том, что убийства совершаются там, где без мяса спокойно прожить можно. В этом проблема.






> Мы сейчас обсуждаем не мою веру, а теорию кармы, насколько она логична в самой себе.


Теория кармы без понимания своего источника - Бога - неполна и ограничена. Мне кажется, вы эту теорию в таком буддистском духе хотите рассматривать. Я не вижу в этом никакого смысла.





> Объясните подробнее почему вы не считаете, что отработка кармы дело полезное? Если корова рождается на скотоферме то это по карме и за грехи. Возможно по карме она раньше сама ела мясо или вообще была мясником. Какую еще духовную позу, помимо смерти, по вашим представлениям может иметь эта корова?


У меня есть конкретный пример - знакомая выкупила телочку, которую должны были отправить на забой. Сейчас эта телочка живет, радуется, облизывает хозяйку. Счастливы обе. Вы считаете то, что произошло глупо? Или нецелесообразно?

----------


## ВладимирД

> Во-первых, мы обсуждаем здесь и участь тех, кто несет смерть. Глупо здесь абстрагироваться от одной стороны вопроса, рассматривая другую.
> Во-вторых, насильственная смерть не просто очищает душу, как вы говорите. Это немного странная философия у вас. Руководствуясь ей можно обосновать массовые убийства как желательные. Я не знаю, где вы эту философию почерпнули. 
> Ну и в третьих, мы можем разделять душу и тело, но это не значит, что такое разделение должно быть достаточным основанием, чтобы причинять всегда вред телу. К телу надо бережно относиться, оно - храм Божий. В редких случаях убийства оправданы, но основным принципам является милосердие - ахимса. Таков Божественный Закон. Из любого правила могут быть исключения - но они лишь подтверждают главное правило.


  Во-первых -у каждого карма индивидуальная и поэтому рассматривая карму отдельной коровы вовсе незачем ее рассматривать вместе с кармой мясника. Карма мясника -это отдельная тема от кармы коровы. 
 Во-вторых -очищение состоит в отработке негативной кармы. Ничего хорошего в массовых убийствах нет, но если такое происходит то это только следствие невидимых нам причин. Если такое происходит то значит плохое уже было. Это не какая то новая философия а классика 
 И в -третьих -тело храм Божий да. Но то что с этим храмом происходит зависит целиком от того кто в этом храме живет. Никто другой этот храм разрушить не может если сам живущий не заслужит это своими действиями. Никто никого не убъет если тот того не заслужил. Получается у вас жалость к тем кто это заслужил. Да корова миленькая хорошенькая но она это заслужила. Как и уголовник которого приговорили к смерти. Он это так же заслужил и нет причин его жалеть. Он сам сотворил себе карму. Как и корова. Но корову вам жалко а уголовника -нет. наверно скажите что его тоже жалко. Но ведь гораздо менее. Против убийства коров вас слышно, а против убийства уголовников -нет. Налицо какая то непоследовательность 







> Животные тоже могут многое понимать. Ласку, любовь, заботу, они сами могут жертвовать собой ради того, кто им дорог. Матери любят своих детей. Когда убивают теленка на глазах у матери-коровы - она реально страдает. Животные не роботы - они могут страдать и радоваться, хотя у них интеллект и менее развит, чем у человека.


 Это инстинкты. Ваши примеры надо рассматривать не отдельно а вместе с другими. Вы видели как львы убивают львят другого льва? И львица их вовсе не защищает, а после заводит с этим лювом других львят? Вы видели как белые медведи едят маленьких медвежат, даже своих? Да иногда страдают когда инстинкты определенные есть, и совершенно не страдают когда их нет.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Так суть жертвоприношения ведь не в том, чтобы оправдать поедание мяса.


 Не понял вашей мысли. Разумеется цель жертвоприношений в другом. В ВЗ они предписаны Богом. Как и поедание мяса. И то и другое -указание Бога
 Почему Бог расхотел жертвоприношений -тема отдельная и к нашей не относится




> В каких-то случаях, возможно, каким-то народам без мяса выжить трудно. Проблема в том, что убийства совершаются там, где без мяса спокойно прожить можно. В этом проблема.


 А зачем, если Бог разрешил есть мясо? 
2 да страшатся и да трепещут вас все звери земные, и все птицы небесные, все, что движется на земле, и все рыбы морские: в ваши руки отданы они;
3 все движущееся, что живет, будет вам в пищу; как зелень травную даю вам все;
(Быт.9:2-3)








> Теория кармы без понимания своего источника - Бога - неполна и ограничена. Мне кажется, вы эту теорию в таком буддистском духе хотите рассматривать. Я не вижу в этом никакого смысла.


 У меня нет цели навязать вам что то. Я вас вопрошаю про ваше понимание определенных аспектов. Вот каким образом Бог влияет на карму? 







> У меня есть конкретный пример - знакомая выкупила телочку, которую должны были отправить на забой. Сейчас эта телочка живет, радуется, облизывает хозяйку. Счастливы обе. Вы считаете то, что произошло глупо? Или нецелесообразно?


 В розовом мире это большая радость. А в мире кармы -очередная причина и следствие. Телечка счастлива.. вот вам надо на кришналоку а вы попали на какую то райскую планету но ненадолго, пока хорошая карма не кончится. Это целесообразно, что вы туда попали и не попали куда хотели? Что толку от того что телочка проведет в радости свои дни? Она после станет человеком или опять родится коровой, что бы отработать негативную карму на бойне? С какой точки зрения будет умно смотреть на ваш случай?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Во-первых -у каждого карма индивидуальная и поэтому рассматривая карму отдельной коровы вовсе незачем ее рассматривать вместе с кармой мясника. Карма мясника -это отдельная тема от кармы коровы.


Нет, карма может быть взаимосвязана у разных живых существ. Например, наши должники в следующих жизнях могут приходить как наши дети




> Во-вторых -очищение состоит в отработке негативной кармы. Ничего хорошего в массовых убийствах нет, но если такое происходит то это только следствие невидимых нам причин. Если такое происходит то значит плохое уже было. Это не какая то новая философия а классика


Очищение приходит не только в виде отработки и страданий, также плохая карма может уходить благодаря нашему раскаянию или бескорыстным поступкам, нашему духовному очищению.




> И в -третьих -тело храм Божий да. Но то что с этим храмом происходит зависит целиком от того кто в этом храме живет. Никто другой этот храм разрушить не может если сам живущий не заслужит это своими действиями. Никто никого не убъет если тот того не заслужил. Получается у вас жалость к тем кто это заслужил. Да корова миленькая хорошенькая но она это заслужила. Как и уголовник которого приговорили к смерти. Он это так же заслужил и нет причин его жалеть. Он сам сотворил себе карму. Как и корова. Но корову вам жалко а уголовника -нет. наверно скажите что его тоже жалко. Но ведь гораздо менее. Против убийства коров вас слышно, а против убийства уголовников -нет. Налицо какая то непоследовательность


Страдания других никак не оправдывают наш выбор в пользу того, что мы причиняем им зло. Если мы не причиняем им зло и если оно положено им по карме - оно придет, но не через нас. У нас поэтому должен быть интерес отказаться причинять страдания другим.




> Это инстинкты. Ваши примеры надо рассматривать не отдельно а вместе с другими. Вы видели как львы убивают львят другого льва? И львица их вовсе не защищает, а после заводит с этим лювом других львят? Вы видели как белые медведи едят маленьких медвежат, даже своих? Да иногда страдают когда инстинкты определенные есть, и совершенно не страдают когда их нет.


Про людей тоже можно сказать. что у них инстинкты, например. самосохранения. размножения итд...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Не понял вашей мысли. Разумеется цель жертвоприношений в другом. В ВЗ они предписаны Богом. Как и поедание мяса. И то и другое -указание Бога
>  Почему Бог расхотел жертвоприношений -тема отдельная и к нашей не относится


В Библии нет заповеди - "ешьте мясо". Там есть заповедь - "не убий". Одновременно там есть, конечно, описания тех же жертвоприношений. Но в них главное было, конечно, не факт поедания мяса. Либо поедание мяса не рассматривалось там как что-то равноценное факту принесения жертву, как об этом можно подумать, слушая вас. Но суть его сводилась именно к последнему - развитию настроения преданных слуг Бога. И упомянутая мною выше цитата из ВЗ, когда Бог говорит, что пресыщен кровью тельцов - там об этом, Бог говорит, что милости хочет, а не жертвы. И понимание этой милости предельно широко. И не ограничено только людьми. И там, где мы можем распространять эту милость и милосердие не только на людей, но и на животных, это вполне в христианском духе. И спорадически иногда христиане так себя ведут. Например, президенты США в последние десятилетия на День благодарения демонстративно милуют индейку, которая должна быть частью меню праздничного стола.

----------


## ВладимирД

> В Библии нет заповеди - "ешьте мясо". Там есть заповедь - "не убий".


 Вы ошибаетесь
 Выше я вам привел уже заповедь. Но вы ее просто проигнорировали
Да страшатся и да трепещут вас все звери земные, и все птицы небесные, все, что движется на земле, и все рыбы морские: в ваши руки отданы они;
все движущееся, что живет, будет вам в пищу; как зелень травную даю вам все;
(Быт.9:2-3)
 Вот еще заповедь про ешьте мясо
  "И сказал Господь Моисею и Аарону, говоря им:
 скажите сынам Израилевым: вот животные, которые можно вам есть из всего скота на земле:
 всякий скот, у которого раздвоены копыта и на копытах глубокий разрез, и который жует жвачку, ешьте" (Левит глава 11)

 Как с вами вести адекватный диалог, когда вы так выборочно вырываете цитаты из контекста и даете им свою интерпретацию, которая противоречит другим местам из ВЗ? Да есть заповедь "не убий" но она не противоречит тем заповедям которые так же есть в ВЗ и которые я привел вам выше. Не надо их игнорировать. В ВЗ противоречий нет. Есть чуждые интерпретации которые наводят эти противоречия. На самом деле противоречий нет. Не убий относится к человеку. И то не всегда и не везде. На войне убивать надо, преступников убивать надо. 

 Допустим вы могли не знать этих цитат. Но игнорировать их когда вам их приводят -не красиво
Я, если вспомните, так не стал так поступать, когда вы мне привели цитату. И вас к тому же призываю

----------


## ВладимирД

> Нет, карма может быть взаимосвязана у разных живых существ. Например, наши должники в следующих жизнях могут приходить как наши дети


 Каждый несет свою карму. Никто не несет чужую
 Если вы с этим не согласны то хотелось бы от вас услышать не ваше личное мнение а цитаты из источников






> Очищение приходит не только в виде отработки и страданий, также плохая карма может уходить благодаря нашему раскаянию или бескорыстным поступкам, нашему духовному очищению.


 Разумеется, но мы ведь говорили о животных. Или хотите сказать что у корова способна раскаиваться и совершать бескорыстные поступки?
 Кажется я уже ничему не удивлюсь.. 






> Страдания других никак не оправдывают наш выбор в пользу того, что мы причиняем им зло. Если мы не причиняем им зло и если оно положено им по карме - оно придет, но не через нас. У нас поэтому должен быть интерес отказаться причинять страдания другим.


 Вы опять пытаетесь увести разговор в сторону. Не первый раз вам напоминаю что мой вопрос и тема обсуждения -уместность сострадания а не хорошоли причинять страдания другим. 
Поэтому повторюсь -почему вам коров жалко, а наказание преступников такой же жалости не вызывает?






> Про людей тоже можно сказать. что у них инстинкты, например. самосохранения. размножения итд...


 Да инстинкты есть но НЕ ТОЛЬКО. И это принципиальное отличие

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы ошибаетесь
>  Выше я вам привел уже заповедь. Но вы ее просто проигнорировали
> Да страшатся и да трепещут вас все звери земные, и все птицы небесные, все, что движется на земле, и все рыбы морские: в ваши руки отданы они;
> все движущееся, что живет, будет вам в пищу; как зелень травную даю вам все;
> (Быт.9:2-3)
>  Вот еще заповедь про ешьте мясо
>   "И сказал Господь Моисею и Аарону, говоря им:
>  скажите сынам Израилевым: вот животные, которые можно вам есть из всего скота на земле:
>  всякий скот, у которого раздвоены копыта и на копытах глубокий разрез, и который жует жвачку, ешьте" (Левит глава 11)
> ...


В Библии таких противоречивых мест - ОЧЕНЬ МНОГО. А не так, что вы говорите, будто их вовсе нет. Мы даже тут в ходе диалога выяснили это с цитатой о том, что Бога никто не видел. Я привел вам пример противоположной цитаты. И после этого вы пишите, что противоречий нет. Я привел вам ссылку на то, что Бог говорит о том, что Ему мерзки эти кровавые жертвы. Вы тоже это проигнорировали. И потом говорите мне, что я игнорирую ваши цитаты. Не игнорирую. Я согласен, что они есть. Но на фоне внутренних противоречий в Библии. А вот вы как раз приводимые мною цитаты игнорируете.  




> Допустим вы могли не знать этих цитат. Но игнорировать их когда вам их приводят -не красиво


Адресую к вам это возражение. Это ведь Христос говорил про сучек и бревно в глазе??




> Я, если вспомните, так не стал так поступать, когда вы мне привели цитату. И вас к тому же призываю


Как же не стали? Именно так и поступаете.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Каждый несет свою карму. Никто не несет чужую
>  Если вы с этим не согласны то хотелось бы от вас услышать не ваше личное мнение а цитаты из источников


Какие вас интересуют цитаты? 






> Разумеется, но мы ведь говорили о животных. Или хотите сказать что у корова способна раскаиваться и совершать бескорыстные поступки?
>  Кажется я уже ничему не удивлюсь..


А почему вы считаете, что корова или собака не способны совершать бескорыстные поступки?





> Вы опять пытаетесь увести разговор в сторону. Не первый раз вам напоминаю что мой вопрос и тема обсуждения -уместность сострадания а не хорошоли причинять страдания другим. 
> Поэтому повторюсь -почему вам коров жалко, а наказание преступников такой же жалости не вызывает?


Вопрос уместности сострадания напрямую связан с этической оценкой факта причинения страдания. У нас нет информации о том, что все животные предназначены для смерти. Точнее, я допускаю, что ваши цитаты из Библии могут дать основание для подобной интерпретации. Но, по сути, это попытка с помощью религии обосновать жестокость. Т.е. то, что противорчеит божественным заповедям, о том же милосердии.






> Да инстинкты есть но НЕ ТОЛЬКО. И это принципиальное отличие


А почему мы думаем, что у животных есть ТОЛЬКО инстинкты?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Получается у вас жалость к тем кто это заслужил. Да корова миленькая хорошенькая но она это заслужила. Как и уголовник которого приговорили к смерти. Он это так же заслужил и нет причин его жалеть. Он сам сотворил себе карму. Как и корова. Но корову вам жалко а уголовника -нет. наверно скажите что его тоже жалко. Но ведь гораздо менее. Против убийства коров вас слышно, а против убийства уголовников -нет. Налицо какая то непоследовательность


В случае с уголовниками, мы располагаем доказательствами того, что они совершили преступления. В случае с коровами - мы не располагаем такими доказательствами. Есть только домыслы, подобные вашим. Но домыслы - это не доказательства. Поэтому ваше сравнение некорректно.




> Это инстинкты. Ваши примеры надо рассматривать не отдельно а вместе с другими. Вы видели как львы убивают львят другого льва? И львица их вовсе не защищает, а после заводит с этим лювом других львят? Вы видели как белые медведи едят маленьких медвежат, даже своих? Да иногда страдают когда инстинкты определенные есть, и совершенно не страдают когда их нет.


Среди людей тоже есть например, канибалы. Или больные маньяки. И порой это не их выбор, что они совершают эти преступления. Поэтому разница между людьми и животными порой вовсе не так очевидна.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А зачем, если Бог разрешил есть мясо? 
> 2 да страшатся и да трепещут вас все звери земные, и все птицы небесные, все, что движется на земле, и все рыбы морские: в ваши руки отданы они;
> 3 все движущееся, что живет, будет вам в пищу; как зелень травную даю вам все;
> (Быт.9:2-3)


Есть хорошая проповедь отца Ткачева, где он упоминает о милости к животным. Ссылаясь на то, что до Потопа люди по заповедям Божьим были вегетарианцы и перестали ими быть после Потопа. И разрешение есть мясо тут не карт-бланш, который полностью выводит эти убийства из-под эической оценки. Скорее это некая уступка людям в определённых обстоятельствах. Иначе трудно объяснить почему Бог в Библии также осуждает кровавые жертвоприношения.

----------


## ВладимирД

> В Библии таких противоречивых мест - ОЧЕНЬ МНОГО. А не так, что вы говорите, будто их вовсе нет. Мы даже тут в ходе диалога выяснили это с цитатой о том, что Бога никто не видел. Я привел вам пример противоположной цитаты. И после этого вы пишите, что противоречий нет. Я привел вам ссылку на то, что Бог говорит о том, что Ему мерзки эти кровавые жертвы. Вы тоже это проигнорировали. И потом говорите мне, что я игнорирую ваши цитаты. Не игнорирую. Я согласен, что они есть. Но на фоне внутренних противоречий в Библии. А вот вы как раз приводимые мною цитаты игнорируете.


 С вами тяжело разговаривать..
 Давайте еще раз про ту цитату, которую вы привели в подтверждение, что Бога все таки кто то видел. Это не противоречие той цитате в которой говорится что Бога никто не видел. Это УТОЧНЕНИЕ. Бога никто не видел из людей, ангелы видели. Вы привели уточнение и я с вами согласился. 
 Давайте еще раз про отношение Бога к жертвоприношениям. 
Бог в Библии дал повеление евреям приносить жертвы на алтарь. Если сами не можете найти эти места в Библии -скажите я вам их тут приведу.
Эти жертвы должны приноситься с должным чувством к Богу и праведностью. Но в определенный момент евреи погрязли в грехах и начали делать это формально для галочки. И Бог в том месте откуда вы привели цитату про руки в крови далее говорит -удалите зло,делайте добро, спасайте угнетенного, защищайте сироту, вступайтесь за вдову. Евреи всем этим пренебрегали и вот почему Господь говорит им что больше не желает их жертвоприношений. Он призывает их исправиться и потом уже приходить к Нему. Но до этого не желает ничего от Них. Вот смысл того места, а не то что якобы Бог против принесения животных в жертву в принципе. Еще раз повторюсь -Бог Сам сказал кого и как приносить в жертву. Не евреи это придумали. Это указание Бога
 Поэтому я нигде не игнорировал ваши цитаты. С уточнением согласился, а про жертвоприношения объяснил но видно вы не поняли. Надеюсь сейчас объяснил достаточно 





> Адресую к вам это возражение. Это ведь Христос говорил про сучек и бревно в глазе??


 Мне адресовать нечего. На ваши цитаты я отвечаю, но вы не всегда понимаете объяснение

----------


## ВладимирД

> Какие вас интересуют цитаты?


 Авторитетные цитаты, из ваших писаний, что бы понять на чем основано ваше мнение. Или вы чисто своим разумением со мной делитесь?





> А почему вы считаете, что корова или собака не способны совершать бескорыстные поступки?


 А про способность животных раскаиваться вы меня почему не спрашиваете? 





> Вопрос уместности сострадания напрямую связан с этической оценкой факта причинения страдания. У нас нет информации о том, что все животные предназначены для смерти. Точнее, я допускаю, что ваши цитаты из Библии могут дать основание для подобной интерпретации. Но, по сути, это попытка с помощью религии обосновать жестокость. Т.е. то, что противорчеит божественным заповедям, о том же милосердии.


 В Библии Бог прямым текстом говорит -вот таких животных ешьте. Это не интерпретация. Поэтому и не попытка чего то обосновывать. Это прямое указание Бога. И это указание не противоречит никаким другим заповедям. Бог не может Сам Себе противоречить. Кажется вы этого не понимаете. И это очень странно для духовного учителя 
 Теперь еще раз про карму. Карме все равно -есть у вас указания о смерти какой то коровы или нет. Если корову кто то где то убивает то значит у нее карма такая. И глупо ее тут жалеть, так у вас и написано в ваших писаниях. Нет жертвы и нет убийцы. Мне кажется вы не очень хорошо уяснили для себя это место 




> А почему мы думаем, что у животных есть ТОЛЬКО инстинкты?


 Потому что нет оснований считать иначе. Если у вас есть -приводите послушаю

----------


## ВладимирД

> В случае с уголовниками, мы располагаем доказательствами того, что они совершили преступления. В случае с коровами - мы не располагаем такими доказательствами. Есть только домыслы, подобные вашим. Но домыслы - это не доказательства. Поэтому ваше сравнение некорректно.


 Вы так говорите потому что не понимаете как действует карма. Еще раз -все что происходит с любым в этом мире -он заслужил своими прошлыми поступками. ТОЧКА. То что вы этого не понимаете -говорит о том что вы не понимаете карму. 






> Среди людей тоже есть например, канибалы. Или больные маньяки. И порой это не их выбор, что они совершают эти преступления. Поэтому разница между людьми и животными порой вовсе не так очевидна.


 Это вам так кажется потому что не различаете инстинкты и душевно-психические отклонения. Львы в определенной ситуации ВСЕ так поступают, белые медведи ВСЕ так поступают. А среди людей это мизерный процент. Помоему это совершенно очевидно

----------


## ВладимирД

> Есть хорошая проповедь отца Ткачева, где он упоминает о милости к животным. Ссылаясь на то, что до Потопа люди по заповедям Божьим были вегетарианцы и перестали ими быть после Потопа. И разрешение есть мясо тут не карт-бланш, который полностью выводит эти убийства из-под эической оценки. Скорее это некая уступка людям в определённых обстоятельствах. Иначе трудно объяснить почему Бог в Библии также осуждает кровавые жертвоприношения.


 Уже выше ответил но вам думаю можно и повторить -Бог не осуждает жертвоприношения. Он их Сам евреям и предписал делать
 Уступка это или не уступка, или карт-бланш -это ваша интерпретация. Мы говорим о фактах. Бог сказал -ЕШЬТЕ. Это сказано в начале Библии, и Бог потом много чего говорил через пророк, но не отменил это свое указание. И Христос так же ничего не говорил против этого. Наоборот, и выше я вам уже указывал на этот момент, Христос велел приготовить агнца и ел его. Скажите, что Христос не имел милости к животным и поступал не этично?

----------


## ВладимирД

Ветхий Завет. Левит

2 глава
1 И воззвал Господь к Моисею и сказал ему из скинии собрания, говоря:
2 объяви сынам Израилевым и скажи им: когда кто из вас хочет принести жертву Господу, то, если из скота, приносите жертву вашу из скота крупного и мелкого.
3 Если жертва его есть всесожжение из крупного скота, пусть принесет ее мужеского пола, без порока; пусть приведет ее к дверям скинии собрания, чтобы приобрести ему благоволение пред Господом;
4 и возложит руку свою на голову жертвы всесожжения – и приобретет он благоволение, во очищение грехов его;
5 и заколет тельца пред Господом; сыны же Аароновы, священники, принесут кровь и покропят кровью со всех сторон на жертвенник, который у входа скинии собрания;
6 и снимет кожу с жертвы всесожжения и рассечет ее на части;
7 сыны же Аароновы, священники, положат на жертвенник огонь и на огне разложат дрова;
8 и разложат сыны Аароновы, священники, части, голову и тук на дровах, которые на огне, на жертвеннике;
9 а внутренности жертвы и ноги ее вымоет он водою, и сожжет священник все на жертвеннике: это всесожжение, жертва, благоухание, приятное Господу.
10 Если жертва всесожжения его [Господу] из мелкого скота, из овец, или из коз, пусть принесет ее мужеского пола, без порока, [и пусть возложит руку на голову ее,]
11 и заколет ее пред Господом на северной стороне жертвенника, и сыны Аароновы, священники, покропят кровью ее на жертвенник со всех сторон;
12 и рассекут ее на части, отделив голову ее и тук ее, и разложит их священник на дровах, которые на огне, на жертвеннике,
13 а внутренности и ноги вымоет водою, и принесет священник все и сожжет на жертвеннике: это всесожжение, жертва, благоухание, приятное Господу.
14 Если же из птиц приносит он Господу всесожжение, пусть принесет жертву свою из горлиц, или из молодых голубей;
15 священник принесет ее к жертвеннику, и свернет ей голову, и сожжет на жертвеннике, а кровь выцедит к стене жертвенника;
16 зоб ее с перьями ее отнимет и бросит его подле жертвенника на восточную сторону, где пепел;
17 и надломит ее в крыльях ее, не отделяя их, и сожжет ее священник на жертвеннике, на дровах, которые на огне: это всесожжение, жертва, благоухание, приятное Господу.

3 глава
1 Если жертва его жертва мирная, и если он приносит из крупного скота, мужеского или женского пола, пусть принесет ее Господу, не имеющую порока,
2 и возложит руку свою на голову жертвы своей, и заколет ее у дверей скинии собрания; сыны же Аароновы, священники, покропят кровью на жертвенник со всех сторон;
3 и принесет он из мирной жертвы в жертву Господу тук, покрывающий внутренности, и весь тук, который на внутренностях,
4 и обе почки и тук, который на них, который на стегнах, и сальник, который на печени; с почками он отделит это;
5 и сыны Аароновы сожгут это на жертвеннике вместе со всесожжением, которое на дровах, на огне: это жертва, благоухание, приятное Господу.
6 А если из мелкого скота приносит он мирную жертву Господу, мужеского или женского пола, пусть принесет ее, не имеющую порока.
7 Если из овец приносит он жертву свою, пусть представит ее пред Господа,
8 и возложит руку свою на голову жертвы своей, и заколет ее пред скиниею собрания, и сыны Аароновы покропят кровью ее на жертвенник со всех сторон;
9 и пусть принесет из мирной жертвы в жертву Господу тук ее, весь курдюк, отрезав его по самую хребтовую кость, и тук, покрывающий внутренности, и весь тук, который на внутренностях,
10 и обе почки и тук, который на них, который на стегнах, и сальник, который на печени; с почками он отделит это;
11 священник сожжет это на жертвеннике; это пища огня – жертва Господу.
12 А если он приносит жертву из коз, пусть представит ее пред Господа,
13 и возложит руку свою на голову ее, и заколет ее перед скиниею собрания, и покропят сыны Аароновы кровью ее на жертвенник со всех сторон;
14 и принесет из нее в приношение, в жертву Господу тук, покрывающий внутренности, и весь тук, который на внутренностях,
15 и обе почки и тук, который на них, который на стегнах, и сальник, который на печени; с почками он отделит это
16 и сожжет их священник на жертвеннике: это пища огня ?приятное благоухание [Господу]; весь тук Господу.

4 глава
1 И сказал Господь Моисею, говоря:
2 скажи сынам Израилевым: если какая душа согрешит по ошибке против каких?либо заповедей Господних и сделает что?нибудь, чего не должно делать;
3 если священник помазанный согрешит и сделает виновным народ, – то за грех свой, которым согрешил, пусть представит из крупного скота тельца, без порока, Господу в жертву о грехе,
4 и приведет тельца к дверям скинии собрания пред Господа, и возложит руки свои на голову тельца, и заколет тельца пред Господом;
5 и возьмет священник помазанный, [посвященный совершенным посвящением,] крови тельца и внесет ее в скинию собрания,
6 и омочит священник перст свой в кровь и покропит кровью семь раз пред Господом пред завесою святилища;
7 и возложит священник крови [тельца] пред Господом на роги жертвенника благовонных курений, который в скинии собрания, а остальную кровь тельца выльет к подножию жертвенника всесожжений, который у входа скинии собрания;
8 и вынет из тельца за грех весь тук его, тук, покрывающий внутренности, и весь тук, который на внутренностях,
9 и обе почки и тук, который на них, который на стегнах, и сальник на печени; с почками отделит он это,
10 как отделяется из тельца жертвы мирной; и сожжет их священник на жертвеннике всесожжения;
11 а кожу тельца и все мясо его с головою и с ногами его, и внутренности его и нечистоту его,
12 всего тельца пусть вынесет вне стана на чистое место, где высыпается пепел, и сожжет его огнем на дровах; где высыпается пепел, там пусть сожжен будет.
13 Если же все общество Израилево согрешит по ошибке и скрыто будет дело от глаз собрания, и сделает что?нибудь против заповедей Господних, чего не надлежало делать, и будет виновно,
14 то, когда узнан будет грех, которым они согрешили, пусть от всего общества представят они из крупного скота тельца в жертву за грех и приведут его пред скинию собрания;
15 и возложат старейшины общества руки свои на голову тельца пред Господом и заколют тельца пред Господом.
16 И внесет священник помазанный крови тельца в скинию собрания,
17 и омочит священник перст свой в кровь [тельца] и покропит семь раз пред Господом пред завесою [святилища],
18 и возложит крови на роги жертвенника [благовонных курений], который пред лицем Господним в скинии собрания, а остальную кровь выльет к подножию жертвенника всесожжений, который у входа скинии собрания;
19 и весь тук его вынет из него и сожжет на жертвеннике;
20 и сделает с тельцом то, что делается с тельцом за грех; так должен сделать с ним, и так очистит их священник, и прощено будет им;
21 и вынесет тельца вне стана, и сожжет его так, как сожег прежнего тельца. Это жертва за грех общества.
22 А если согрешит начальник, и сделает по ошибке что?нибудь против заповедей Господа, Бога своего, чего не надлежало делать, и будет виновен,
23 то, когда узнан будет им грех, которым он согрешил, пусть приведет он в жертву козла без порока,
24 и возложит руку свою на голову козла, и заколет его на месте, где заколаются всесожжения пред Господом: это жертва за грех;
25 и возьмет священник перстом своим крови от жертвы за грех и возложит на роги жертвенника всесожжения, а остальную кровь его выльет к подножию жертвенника всесожжения;
26 и весь тук его сожжет на жертвеннике, подобно как тук жертвы мирной, и так очистит его священник от греха его, и прощено будет ему.
27 Если же кто из народа земли согрешит по ошибке и сделает что?нибудь против заповедей Господних, чего не надлежало делать, и виновен будет,
28 то, когда узнан будет им грех, которым он согрешил, пусть приведет он в жертву козу без порока за грех свой, которым он согрешил,
29 и возложит руку свою на голову жертвы за грех, и заколют [козу] в жертву за грех на месте, [где заколают] жертву всесожжения;
30 и возьмет священник крови ее перстом своим, и возложит на роги жертвенника всесожжения, а остальную кровь ее выльет к подножию жертвенника;
31 и весь тук ее отделит, подобно как отделяется тук из жертвы мирной, и сожжет его священник на жертвеннике в приятное благоухание Господу; и так очистит его священник, и прощено будет ему.
32 А если из стада овец захочет он принести жертву за грех, пусть принесет женского пола, без порока,
33 и возложит руку свою на голову жертвы за грех, и заколет ее в жертву за грех на том месте, где заколают жертву всесожжения;
34 и возьмет священник перстом своим крови от сей жертвы за грех и возложит на роги жертвенника всесожжения, а остальную кровь ее выльет к подножию жертвенника;
35 и весь тук ее отделит, как отделяется тук овцы из жертвы мирной, и сожжет сие священник на жертвеннике в жертву Господу; и так очистит его священник от греха, которым он согрешил, и прощено будет ему.

6 глава
5 Если он виновен в чем?нибудь из сих, и исповедается, в чем он согрешил,
6 то пусть принесет Господу за грех свой, которым он согрешил, жертву повинности из мелкого скота, овцу или козу, за грех, и очистит его священник от греха его.
7 Если же он не в состоянии принести овцы, то в повинность за грех свой пусть принесет Господу двух горлиц или двух молодых голубей, одного в жертву за грех, а другого во всесожжение;
8 пусть принесет их к священнику, и [священник] представит прежде ту из сих птиц, которая за грех, и надломит голову ее от шеи ее, но не отделит;
9 и покропит кровью сей жертвы за грех на стену жертвенника, а остальную кровь выцедит к подножию жертвенника: это жертва за грех;
10 а другую употребит во всесожжение по установлению; и так очистит его священник от греха его, которым он согрешил, и прощено будет ему.

и т.д.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> С вами тяжело разговаривать..
>  Давайте еще раз про ту цитату, которую вы привели в подтверждение, что Бога все таки кто то видел. Это не противоречие той цитате в которой говорится что Бога никто не видел. Это УТОЧНЕНИЕ. Бога никто не видел из людей, ангелы видели. Вы привели уточнение и я с вами согласился. 
>  Давайте еще раз про отношение Бога к жертвоприношениям. 
> Бог в Библии дал повеление евреям приносить жертвы на алтарь. Если сами не можете найти эти места в Библии -скажите я вам их тут приведу.
> Эти жертвы должны приноситься с должным чувством к Богу и праведностью. Но в определенный момент евреи погрязли в грехах и начали делать это формально для галочки. И Бог в том месте откуда вы привели цитату про руки в крови далее говорит -удалите зло,делайте добро, спасайте угнетенного, защищайте сироту, вступайтесь за вдову. Евреи всем этим пренебрегали и вот почему Господь говорит им что больше не желает их жертвоприношений. Он призывает их исправиться и потом уже приходить к Нему. Но до этого не желает ничего от Них. Вот смысл того места, а не то что якобы Бог против принесения животных в жертву в принципе. Еще раз повторюсь -Бог Сам сказал кого и как приносить в жертву. Не евреи это придумали. Это указание Бога
>  Поэтому я нигде не игнорировал ваши цитаты. С уточнением согласился, а про жертвоприношения объяснил но видно вы не поняли. Надеюсь сейчас объяснил достаточно


Речь идёт о принесении животных в жертву Богу и почитании людьми остатков таких жертвоприношений. В Ведических шастрах, так же как и в исламских, это явление так же присутствует, оно предназначено для регулирования и ограничения желаний определённых категорий людей. Жертвоприношение животных отличается от обычного убийства животного, прежде всего, целью и мотивом: когда приносится в жертву животное, то цель и мотив - удовлетворить Бога, а не насладить собственные чувства. При этом животное также получает благо и воплощается в более высоких формах жизни.

Иисус велел приготовить пасхального агнца не как праздничное кулинарное блюдо. Это было жертвоприношение, выполнение религиозного ритуала, предписанного шастрой, с целью удовлетворить Бога.

Современные же христиане не приносят животных в жертву, а просто убивают животных на скотобойнях и едят их ради удовольствия своего языка, за что понесут наказание. Если бы христиане приносили животных в жертву по правилам авторитетных для них священных писаний (Ветхого завета), то не было бы никаких возражений. Разве что мы были бы против принесения в жертву коров, так как в нынешний конкретный век, Кали-йугу, жертвоприношение коров запрещено.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Уже выше ответил но вам думаю можно и повторить -Бог не осуждает жертвоприношения. Он их Сам евреям и предписал делать
>  Уступка это или не уступка, или карт-бланш -это ваша интерпретация. Мы говорим о фактах. Бог сказал -ЕШЬТЕ. Это сказано в начале Библии, и Бог потом много чего говорил через пророк, но не отменил это свое указание. И Христос так же ничего не говорил против этого. Наоборот, и выше я вам уже указывал на этот момент, Христос велел приготовить агнца и ел его. Скажите, что Христос не имел милости к животным и поступал не этично?


Т.е. я тоже повторюсь. Проблема не столько в том, что едят животных. В писаниях в том числе в Коране и Библии предписывается проводить жертвоприношения. Также было и в Ведах. Когда это происходит, жертва очищается и уменьшаются греховные реакции людей, поедающих животных. До какой-то степени. И не было в Библии такого наставления - что надо животных есть. Как вы пишите. В вашей интерпретации получается, что есть их - это главное. Но главное не это - а проведение жертвоприношения, в рамках которого животное есть позволялось. А сейчас мы видим, что жертвоприношения забыли. А мясо есть продолжают. Вы считаете это нормальным. Но многие христиане так не считают. Иначе зачем нужны были бы в православии посты, зачем от мяса часто воздерживаются монахи и монахини. Есть понимание того, что скоромная пища сопряжена с грехом. Хотя интерпретации при этом могут быть разными, но ограничения у православных христиан были. Пусть и не строгое вегетарианство.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы так говорите потому что не понимаете как действует карма. Еще раз -все что происходит с любым в этом мире -он заслужил своими прошлыми поступками. ТОЧКА. То что вы этого не понимаете -говорит о том что вы не понимаете карму.


А с чего вы решили, что вы понимаете карму? Откуда вы черпаете знания о ней? Из буддистских источников? Хотя даже буддисты могут проявлять сострадание к животным, хоть у них это и не повсеместный тренд. Там нет понимания Бога и карма может трактоваться как фатализм. Ведические произведения дают иную трактовку. Карма - это закон Бога. А милость Бога выше закона кармы. Закон милости как закон Бога выше закона кармы. Так и святые могут проявлять милость Бога. И просто благочестивые люди могут сострадать животным. Закон милости, милосердия выше закона справедливости. Но каждый понимает милосердие на своем уровне. Кто-то готов и животным сострадать. Кто-то не готов им сострадать, но только людям. Кто-то далеко не всем людям готов сотстрадать, а только своим соотечественникам. Кто-то и им не готов сострадать, но только своим родственникам итд. Разные люди в различной степени готовы это качество проявлять. Милосердие и сострадание.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> С вами тяжело разговаривать..
>  Давайте еще раз про ту цитату, которую вы привели в подтверждение, что Бога все таки кто то видел. Это не противоречие той цитате в которой говорится что Бога никто не видел. Это УТОЧНЕНИЕ. Бога никто не видел из людей, ангелы видели. Вы привели уточнение и я с вами согласился.



Но в изначальной цитате формулировка иная. Что Бога не видел НИКТО. И точка. Отсюда и ваши более жесткие первоначальные формулировки. И толку от этого вашего так называемого уточнения, если взятая фраза в Библии так, как она была кратко сформулирована - про то, что Его никто не видел, логически противоречит признанию того, что Его видели ангелы. Формально это остается противоречием. Вот если бы в изначальной фразе сразу было бы сказано, что Его не видел именно никто из людей - тогда бы противоречия действительно не было. А так получается, что это не уточнение - а именно очередная интерпретация библейского текста, которую мы даем исходя из других библейский цитат, где упоминаются ангелы и т.д. Т.е. потребность интерпретации вызвана, например, в том числе стремлением сформулировать непротиворечивую, насколько это возможно, мировоззренческую картину, основанную главным образом на Библии. А могут быть интерпретации, которые не только на Библии основаны. Но такие христиане как вы их не признаете. 

Интересно, что известные православные богословы порой очень ловко оперируют разными аргументами, оставаясь при этом непоследовательными. Например, профессор Осипов, обосновывая несостоятельность атеизма, упоминает повсеместную распространенность различных форм религиозного поклонения в мире и истории, обосновывая этим то, что атеизм неестественен в принципе. Но "разобравшись" таким образом с атеистами, христиане начинают нападать безоговорочно на все религии, кроме собственной, обвиняя их в том, что они лживые, неистинные итд. Т.е. опровергают тем самым собственный аргумент, выдвинутый ими против атеистов. Более последовательно было бы в этом случае признать, что Верховный Господь по-разному может проявлять себя среди разных народов, в разные времена итд. С чем мы полностью согласны. Тогда приведенный аргумент против атеизма сохраняет свою силу. Это более последовательная и обоснованная позиция.

И если уж мы заговорили опять об интерпретациях и последовательности в отстаивании собственной позиции - вы проигнорировали упоминание мною высказывания пророка, согласно которому Бог пресытился кровью тельцов, что Ему мерзки эти жертвы итд. А продолжаете вновь и вновь цитировать мне другие места из Библии, обосновывающие вашу точку зрения про поедание мяса. Но от того, что вы их ещё хоть десять раз процитируете никак не исчезнет факт того, что в Библии есть иные упоминания - о мерзости перед Господом этой крови итд. И чтобы понять как эти противоречивые цитаты могут быть не просто противоречивы, а как-то взаимо увязаны, опять требуется интерпретация. Но вы дать её не можете. И отказываетесь признавать факт наличия очередного противоречия в Библии. Закрываете на это глаза. То есть если быть последовательным, надо или дать понятное объяснение взаимоисключающих утверждений в Библии, или признать факт существования противоречий в библейских текстах.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы ошибаетесь
>  Выше я вам привел уже заповедь. Но вы ее просто проигнорировали
> Да страшатся и да трепещут вас все звери земные, и все птицы небесные, все, что движется на земле, и все рыбы морские: в ваши руки отданы они;
> все движущееся, что живет, будет вам в пищу; как зелень травную даю вам все;
> (Быт.9:2-3)
>  Вот еще заповедь про ешьте мясо
>   "И сказал Господь Моисею и Аарону, говоря им:
>  скажите сынам Израилевым: вот животные, которые можно вам есть из всего скота на земле:
>  всякий скот, у которого раздвоены копыта и на копытах глубокий разрез, и который жует жвачку, ешьте" (Левит глава 11)
> ...


Вот вы мне опять пытаетесь очень неумело доказать странные вещи, что якобы я вырываю цитаты из контекста или даю непонятные интерпретации. Но какой может быть контекст применительно к заповеди "не убий"? Она формулируется Моисеем в ВЗ кратко. И дальше сразу идет перечень других заповедей. Там не написано, "не убий людей". И заповеди эти все 10 - декалог - просто в ВЗ подряд перечисляются. Вот если бы в ВЗ после каждой заповеди тут же давалось исчерпывающее пояснение, тогда мы бы могли говорить об отсутствии противоречий. И вы рассказывая про эту заповедь, не можете избежать очередной интерпретации, упоминая о том, что даже эта заповедь должна пониматься иначе, чем буквально, когда упоминаете, что нужно убивать врага на войне итд, потому что это не грех. По сути, это опять противоречие. В Библии сказано - не убий. Но тут же говорится в ВЗ, что убивать надо в целом ряде случаев. И животных, и врагов, и язычников итд...


Кстати, даже среди православных ваша точка зрения не общепринята. Вы утверждаете, что убивать на войне - это не грех. Но ещё в недавнем прошлом в православной церкви существовало правило, согласно которому, пришедших с войны солдат в течение года после того, как они приходили с войны - к причастию не допускали. Именно потому, что они убивали на войне, греша при этом. И этот год после войны прежде чем они могли пройти причастие, они обязаны были раскаиваться и только через год их допускали к причастию. С чего бы это - если убийства на войне - не грех. Поинтересуйтесь этим.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Авторитетные цитаты, из ваших писаний, что бы понять на чем основано ваше мнение. Или вы чисто своим разумением со мной делитесь?
> 
>  Потому что нет оснований считать иначе. Если у вас есть -приводите послушаю


Например в Гаруда Пуране говорится, что питающийся плотью существ, рождается в животной форме жизни, где его и поедают те, кого он съел. 

Вполне справедливо - по карме - ты сьел, потом сьели тебя)))

----------


## ВладимирД

> Например в Гаруда Пуране говорится, что питающийся плотью существ, рождается в животной форме жизни, где его и поедают те, кого он съел. 
> 
> Вполне справедливо - по карме - ты сьел, потом сьели тебя)))


 Вот хорошо что вы это говорите с улыбкой! ) Можно подумать что вы постигли закон причин и следствий как надо
Но когда вы вместо улыбки начинаете сострадать жертве, или того интересней -СОВМЕЩАТЬ одно с другим, то это далеко от хорошего и очень странно выглядит

 По поводу кармической взаимосвязи - я у вас не это спрашивал. Понятно что по карме мы тут все друг на друге встречаем либо причины, либо следствия прошлых дел. Это не в коей мере не меняет того что у каждого карма своя собственная и ничего чужого в ней быть не может, с кем бы ты не пересекался

----------


## ВладимирД

> Иисус велел приготовить пасхального агнца не как праздничное кулинарное блюдо. Это было жертвоприношение, выполнение религиозного ритуала, предписанного шастрой, с целью удовлетворить Бога. 
> 
> Современные же христиане не приносят животных в жертву, а просто убивают животных на скотобойнях и едят их ради удовольствия своего языка, за что понесут наказание. Если бы христиане приносили животных в жертву по правилам авторитетных для них священных писаний (Ветхого завета), то не было бы никаких возражений. Разве что мы были бы против принесения в жертву коров, так как в нынешний конкретный век, Кали-йугу, жертвоприношение коров запрещено.


На Пасху евреи готовили агнца для еды! О каких шастрах и ритуалах вы вообще говорите??? Именно приготовление агнца для еды и есть то как следовало тогда отмечать Пасху у евреев. Вы хоть бы узнали сначала что к чему, а потом бы уже отвечали. 

Я вам уже приводил цитаты из ВЗ где людям разрешено употребление тех или иных животных. Эти разрешения никто не отменял. Христос Сам так же ел. То что у вас это запрещено -это чисто ваша история. Я ее не обсуждаю. А вот то, что вы признаете ВЗ, но не признаете то, что в нем написано -так же странно, как и выше вы изволили по поводу убийств коров и улыбаться и сострадать

----------


## ВладимирД

> Вот вы мне опять пытаетесь очень неумело доказать странные вещи, что якобы я вырываю цитаты из контекста или даю непонятные интерпретации. Но какой может быть контекст применительно к заповеди "не убий"? Она формулируется Моисеем в ВЗ кратко. И дальше сразу идет перечень других заповедей. Там не написано, "не убий людей". И заповеди эти все 10 - декалог - просто в ВЗ подряд перечисляются. Вот если бы в ВЗ после каждой заповеди тут же давалось исчерпывающее пояснение, тогда мы бы могли говорить об отсутствии противоречий. И вы рассказывая про эту заповедь, не можете избежать очередной интерпретации, упоминая о том, что даже эта заповедь должна пониматься иначе, чем буквально, когда упоминаете, что нужно убивать врага на войне итд, потому что это не грех. По сути, это опять противоречие. В Библии сказано - не убий. Но тут же говорится в ВЗ, что убивать надо в целом ряде случаев. И животных, и врагов, и язычников итд...


 Вот и уразумейте, что это не противоречия а уточнения. Бог не может противоречить Сам Себе. Надо рассматривать все цитаты вместе и получится тот контекст в котором будет правильное понимание того кого касается заповедь не Убей. Именно в видении общего контекста и состоит правильное понимание отдельных его частей. 




> Кстати, даже среди православных ваша точка зрения не общепринята. Вы утверждаете, что убивать на войне - это не грех. Но ещё в недавнем прошлом в православной церкви существовало правило, согласно которому, пришедших с войны солдат в течение года после того, как они приходили с войны - к причастию не допускали. Именно потому, что они убивали на войне, греша при этом. И этот год после войны прежде чем они могли пройти причастие, они обязаны были раскаиваться и только через год их допускали к причастию. С чего бы это - если убийства на войне - не грех. Поинтересуйтесь этим.


 Это была старая традиция, которая в определенный момент была устранена как неправильная

----------


## ВладимирД

> Но в изначальной цитате формулировка иная. Что Бога не видел НИКТО. И точка. Отсюда и ваши более жесткие первоначальные формулировки. И толку от этого вашего так называемого уточнения, если взятая фраза в Библии так, как она была кратко сформулирована - про то, что Его никто не видел, логически противоречит признанию того, что Его видели ангелы. Формально это остается противоречием. Вот если бы в изначальной фразе сразу было бы сказано, что Его не видел именно никто из людей - тогда бы противоречия действительно не было. А так получается, что это не уточнение - а именно очередная интерпретация библейского текста, которую мы даем исходя из других библейский цитат, где упоминаются ангелы и т.д. Т.е. потребность интерпретации вызвана, например, в том числе стремлением сформулировать непротиворечивую, насколько это возможно, мировоззренческую картину, основанную главным образом на Библии. А могут быть интерпретации, которые не только на Библии основаны. Но такие христиане как вы их не признаете.


 Это противоречия детского уровня понимания. Важен общий контекст который складывается из всех высказываний. Вот вы постоянно поминаете заповедь не убий как относящуюся ко всем живым существам. Но это же невозможно жить и никого не убить даже если одними растениями питаться, ибо и растения тоже живые. Поэтому тут всякому разумному понятно что тут без уточнений не обойтись. И эти уточнения в Библии есть. Но вы этого толи не хотите понимать толи не в состоянии





> И если уж мы заговорили опять об интерпретациях и последовательности в отстаивании собственной позиции - вы проигнорировали упоминание мною высказывания пророка, согласно которому Бог пресытился кровью тельцов, что Ему мерзки эти жертвы итд. А продолжаете вновь и вновь цитировать мне другие места из Библии, обосновывающие вашу точку зрения про поедание мяса. Но от того, что вы их ещё хоть десять раз процитируете никак не исчезнет факт того, что в Библии есть иные упоминания - о мерзости перед Господом этой крови итд. И чтобы понять как эти противоречивые цитаты могут быть не просто противоречивы, а как-то взаимо увязаны, опять требуется интерпретация. Но вы дать её не можете. И отказываетесь признавать факт наличия очередного противоречия в Библии. Закрываете на это глаза. То есть если быть последовательным, надо или дать понятное объяснение взаимоисключающих утверждений в Библии, или признать факт существования противоречий в библейских текстах.


 А вы внимательней читайте ответ. Да Бог сказал что ему мерзки жервоприношения и далее объяснил почему. И Он сказал делать что бы этого не было. Я вам все это написал. Специально для вас повторю ответ еще раз

-Бог в Библии дал повеление евреям приносить жертвы на алтарь. Если сами не можете найти эти места в Библии -скажите я вам их тут приведу.
Эти жертвы должны приноситься с должным чувством к Богу и праведностью. Но в определенный момент евреи погрязли в грехах и начали делать это формально для галочки. И Бог в том месте откуда вы привели цитату про руки в крови далее говорит -удалите зло,делайте добро, спасайте угнетенного, защищайте сироту, вступайтесь за вдову. Евреи всем этим пренебрегали и вот почему Господь говорит им что больше не желает их жертвоприношений. Он призывает их исправиться и потом уже приходить к Нему. Но до этого не желает ничего от Них. Вот смысл того места, а не то что якобы Бог против принесения животных в жертву в принципе. Еще раз повторюсь -Бог Сам сказал кого и как приносить в жертву. 

Но вы это пропускаете мимо и пишите что я вам не могу этого объяснить, и обвиняете меня в том что я игнорирую ваш аргумент, хотя ответ на него был
Призываю вас к более внимательному прочтению ответов а то неадекватность убивает смысл дискуссии

----------


## ВладимирД

> А с чего вы решили, что вы понимаете карму? Откуда вы черпаете знания о ней? Из буддистских источников? Хотя даже буддисты могут проявлять сострадание к животным, хоть у них это и не повсеместный тренд. Там нет понимания Бога и карма может трактоваться как фатализм. Ведические произведения дают иную трактовку. Карма - это закон Бога. А милость Бога выше закона кармы. Закон милости как закон Бога выше закона кармы. Так и святые могут проявлять милость Бога. И просто благочестивые люди могут сострадать животным. Закон милости, милосердия выше закона справедливости. Но каждый понимает милосердие на своем уровне. Кто-то готов и животным сострадать. Кто-то не готов им сострадать, но только людям. Кто-то далеко не всем людям готов сотстрадать, а только своим соотечественникам. Кто-то и им не готов сострадать, но только своим родственникам итд. Разные люди в различной степени готовы это качество проявлять. Милосердие и сострадание.


 Однако написали о том, как справедливо устроено, когда сначала ты съел, а потом съели тебя
 И как это сочетается с милостью о которой вы выше тут говорите?

----------


## ВладимирД

> Т.е. я тоже повторюсь. Проблема не столько в том, что едят животных. В писаниях в том числе в Коране и Библии предписывается проводить жертвоприношения. Также было и в Ведах. Когда это происходит, жертва очищается и уменьшаются греховные реакции людей, поедающих животных. До какой-то степени. И не было в Библии такого наставления - что надо животных есть. Как вы пишите. В вашей интерпретации получается, что есть их - это главное. Но главное не это - а проведение жертвоприношения, в рамках которого животное есть позволялось. А сейчас мы видим, что жертвоприношения забыли. А мясо есть продолжают. Вы считаете это нормальным. Но многие христиане так не считают. Иначе зачем нужны были бы в православии посты, зачем от мяса часто воздерживаются монахи и монахини. Есть понимание того, что скоромная пища сопряжена с грехом. Хотя интерпретации при этом могут быть разными, но ограничения у православных христиан были. Пусть и не строгое вегетарианство.


 Я вам уже не один раз приводил места из Библии, где Господь прямым текстом говорит о том, каких животных есть МОЖНО, а каких нельзя. Вы долго еще будите писать что в Библии таких указаний нет??? 
 Еде уделяется столько внимания сколько должно уделять еде. Не больше. И это совершенно не главное как вам это видится. И посты и воздержание от определенной еды вовсе не от жалости к животным происходят. Не надо со своей интерпретацией лезть в чужой монастырь, не разумно знаете ли.. Узанйте сначала как оно есть а не от себя пишите как вам кажется

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Однако написали о том, как справедливо устроено, когда сначала ты съел, а потом съели тебя
>  И как это сочетается с милостью о которой вы выше тут говорите?


Потому что я много раз писал об этом вам, но вы не понимаете. Ладно, напишу ещё раз - закон милости, милосердия выше закона справедливости. Если люди способны проявлять милосердие, они духовно развиваются. Но многие люди ограничены в этом, слабо его проявляют или вообще к нему не склонны. Тогда вступает в силу закон справедливости. В этом случае каждый получает то, что заслужил. Если же ты проявляешь милосердие, то и тебе многое прощается из дурного. Интересно, что похожий принцип есть и в христианстве. Милосердие выше справедливости. Но вы этого не понимаете.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Потому что я много раз писал об этом вам, но вы не понимаете. Ладно, напишу ещё раз - закон милости, милосердия выше закона справедливости. Если люди способны проявлять милосердие, они духовно развиваются. Но многие люди ограничены в этом, слабо его проявляют или вообще к нему не склонны. Тогда вступает в силу закон справедливости. В этом случае каждый получает то, что заслужил. Если же ты проявляешь милосердие, то и тебе многое прощается из дурного. Интересно, что похожий принцип есть и в христианстве. Милосердие выше справедливости. Но вы этого не понимаете.


 Вы так думаете потому что не совсем понимаете, что пишите
Если ты проявил к кому то милость то это кармическая причина для того что бы кармически проявили милость к тебе. Это все и есть карма. 
В христианстве милосердие выше справедливости, и выражается оно в том, что прощение дается не справедливо и не заслужено

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы так думаете потому что не совсем понимаете, что пишите
> Если ты проявил к кому то милость то это кармическая причина для того что бы кармически проявили милость к тебе. Это все и есть карма. 
> В христианстве милосердие выше справедливости, и выражается оно в том, что прощение дается не справедливо и не заслужено


Святые свободны от кармы, а благочестивые люди в значительной степени от нее освобождаются. Именно поэтому они могут проявить милосердие - потому что выходят за пределы кармы. Милосердие тоже выходит за ее пределы. Когда отменяется закон "око за око". Отмена закона кармы возможна, когда человек руководствуется любовью и состраданием - в этом смысле это не просто прощение, как вы пишите, которое дается когда не справедливо и не заслужено. Это отсутствие обиды. Прощают - если есть вина или обида. Но святой может не видеть обиды и греха, может грех видеть. И помочь от него избавиться, наказанием или прощением.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> "Вы опять пытаетесь увести разговор в сторону. Не первый раз вам напоминаю что мой вопрос и тема обсуждения -уместность сострадания а не хорошоли причинять страдания другим.
> Поэтому повторюсь -почему вам коров жалко, а наказание преступников такой же жалости не вызывает?"



А речь вовсе не о жалости к страдающим. Этот мир вообще юдоль страданий. Страдания убитого животного на бойне и страдания такого же животного, сорвавшегося случайно со скалы, принципиально не отличаются. Но мы выступаем против убийства и ничего особо не говорим про несчастные случаи. Потому что в случае убийства нарушается дхарма, а при несчастном случае - нет.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Святые свободны от кармы, а благочестивые люди в значительной степени от нее освобождаются. Именно поэтому они могут проявить милосердие - потому что выходят за пределы кармы. Милосердие тоже выходит за ее пределы. Когда отменяется закон "око за око". Отмена закона кармы возможна, когда человек руководствуется любовью и состраданием - в этом смысле это не просто прощение, как вы пишите, которое дается когда не справедливо и не заслужено. Это отсутствие обиды. Прощают - если есть вина или обида. Но святой может не видеть обиды и греха, может грех видеть. И помочь от него избавиться, наказанием или прощением.


То что вы написали называется положительной кармой а не свободой от нее

----------


## ВладимирД

> А речь вовсе не о жалости к страдающим. Этот мир вообще юдоль страданий. Страдания убитого животного на бойне и страдания такого же животного, сорвавшегося случайно со скалы, принципиально не отличаются. Но мы выступаем против убийства и ничего особо не говорим про несчастные случаи. Потому что в случае убийства нарушается дхарма, а при несчастном случае - нет.


 Ну помнится вы изначально писали именно про жалость. 
 Помните? -Право на жизнь означает, что они заслуживают милосердного и сострадательного отношения. А если мы этого не делаем, придет возмездие от Бога.

Если дхарма и нарушается то по законам кармы 
Раз корову кто то убивает -значит она это заслужила в своими прошлыми делами.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> То что вы написали называется положительной кармой а не свободой от нее


Вот откуда вы знаете как это называется - положительная карма или неположительная?? Вам это православные отцы церкви рассказали??) С чего вы решили, что разбираетесь в карме лучше, чем мы?? Вы - человек, который в карму не верит. 

Свобода от кармы достигается благодаря развитию любви к Богу. А она развивается в той или иной степени в связи с тем, что человек полюбил и Его творение. А любовь подразумевает милосердие, правдивость, смирение, чистоту и другие возвышенные качества. 

Выражаясь вашими словами "положительная" карма, действительно связаны с развитием похожих качеств - но там нет главного компонента - чистой бескорыстной любви к Богу. А там, где эта любовь есть - кармы нет. 

Но эти благочестивые качества присутствуют в обоих случаях - и при развитии благочестия, и при развитии чистой любви к Богу.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ну помнится вы изначально писали именно про жалость. 
>  Помните? -Право на жизнь означает, что они заслуживают милосердного и сострадательного отношения. А если мы этого не делаем, придет возмездие от Бога.


Жалость - чувство сентиментальное. Милосердие - чувство более зрелое, основанное на нежелании вредить другим. А сентиментальное чувство жалости основано на стремлении не соприкасаться с беспокойствами других, потому что вам самим это доставляет беспокойство. В этом смысле я всегда говорил о милосердии, если и имел в виду жалость, то как составляющую милосердия.

Например, бабушки вокруг проявляют жалость к кошечкам и собачкам и кормят их мясными консервами. Я такое никогда не поддерживал. Это пример жалости в отсутствии милосердия.  




> Если дхарма и нарушается то по законам кармы 
> Раз корову кто то убивает -значит она это заслужила в своими прошлыми делами.


Если бы вы были правы, тогда дхарму нельзя было бы нарушать. Но вы неправы, в Ведических произведениях неоднократно упоминается термин - адхарма. Т.е. нарушение дхармы. Другой близкий термин - викарма + угра-карма - т.е. дурная карма, усугубляющая страдания. 

Согласно вашим представлениям, свобода воли отсутствует и карма все предопределяет. Это тоже заблуждение - у людей есть свобода выбора, хоть и ограниченная. Они могут выбирать между добром и злом, дхармой и адхармой.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Вот откуда вы знаете как это называется - положительная карма или неположительная?? Вам это православные отцы церкви рассказали??) С чего вы решили, что разбираетесь в карме лучше, чем мы?? Вы - человек, который в карму не верит. 
> 
> Свобода от кармы достигается благодаря развитию любви к Богу. А она развивается в той или иной степени в связи с тем, что человек полюбил и Его творение. А любовь подразумевает милосердие, правдивость, смирение, чистоту и другие возвышенные качества.


 Лучше/не лучше -мы как раз сейчас это выясняем. В карму не обязательно верит что бы ее обсуждать
 и насколько мне она знакома -все положительное имеет положительную карму. 
Как у вас написано -к Богу приходят с 4 желаниями. Это очень далеко от абсолютно бескорыстной любви. Но пока человек дойдет до полного бескорыстия он имеет кармические дела и последствия в своей жизни. Милосердие тоже разное бывает. До бескорыстного милосердия еще дорасти надо. А с примесью корысти имеет положительные кармические последствия, а не свободу от нее

----------


## ВладимирД

> Жалость - чувство сентиментальное. Милосердие - чувство более зрелое, основанное на нежелании вредить другим. А сентиментальное чувство жалости основано на стремлении не соприкасаться с беспокойствами других, потому что вам самим это доставляет беспокойство. В этом смысле я всегда говорил о милосердии, если и имел в виду жалость, то как составляющую милосердия.
> 
> Например, бабушки вокруг проявляют жалость к кошечкам и собачкам и кормят их мясными консервами. Я такое никогда не поддерживал. Это пример жалости в отсутствии милосердия.


 Не соглашусь с вами и вот почему
Жалость -это просто чувство сострадания к страдающему. А милосердие -это помощь страдающему
Насчет вашего примера не все так однозначно. Плотоядных все таки такими сделал Бог и есть они должны как им предназначено. Тигра травой не накормишь





> Если бы вы были правы, тогда дхарму нельзя было бы нарушать. Но вы неправы, в Ведических произведениях неоднократно упоминается термин - адхарма. Т.е. нарушение дхармы. Другой близкий термин - викарма + угра-карма - т.е. дурная карма, усугубляющая страдания. 
> 
> Согласно вашим представлениям, свобода воли отсутствует и карма все предопределяет. Это тоже заблуждение - у людей есть свобода выбора, хоть и ограниченная. Они могут выбирать между добром и злом, дхармой и адхармой.


 Не понял вашего утверждения что "поэтому дхарму нельзя нарушать". Человек развивает в себе страсти и они мешают ему поступать правильно. Это все кармические причины-следствия

 про то что свобода воли отсутствует я не говорил. И что предопределяет -тоже. Воля есть всегда но бывает и слабой и невостребованной

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Лучше/не лучше -мы как раз сейчас это выясняем. В карму не обязательно верит что бы ее обсуждать
>  и насколько мне она знакома -все положительное имеет положительную карму.


Значит вас неверно информировали.




> Как у вас написано -к Богу приходят с 4 желаниями. Это очень далеко от абсолютно бескорыстной любви. Но пока человек дойдет до полного бескорыстия он имеет кармические дела и последствия в своей жизни. Милосердие тоже разное бывает. До бескорыстного милосердия еще дорасти надо. А с примесью корысти имеет положительные кармические последствия, а не свободу от нее


Да, происходит процесс очищения. Постепенный. Но стакан на половину полон и одновременно - на половину пуст. Какое-то осквернение не исключает присутствие чистого мотива. Который надо в жизни очищать дальше. А это значит, что такая деятельность никак не сводится только к положительной карме, о которой вы пишите. Одновременно, прорастает росток чистой бескорыстной любви.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Не соглашусь с вами и вот почему
> Жалость -это просто чувство сострадания к страдающему. А милосердие -это помощь страдающему
> Насчет вашего примера не все так однозначно. Плотоядных все таки такими сделал Бог и есть они должны как им предназначено. Тигра травой не накормишь


Мы ведь не тигры. Поэтому ситуация у нас другая. А на счет сострадания - согласен, что оно деятельно - и это дело - не есть животных, а жалость бабушек к кошечкам остается жалостью ограниченной. Ради кошечек они покупают мясной корм. 






> Не
>  Не понял вашего утверждения что "поэтому дхарму нельзя нарушать". Человек развивает в себе страсти и они мешают ему поступать правильно. Это все кармические причины-следствия
> 
>  про то что свобода воли отсутствует я не говорил. И что предопределяет -тоже. Воля есть всегда но бывает и слабой и невостребованной


Эти выводы следовали из ваших рассуждений о карме как о предопределенности. И утверждение о неспособности нарушения дхармы у вас в этой связи не случайно проскочило. Это у вас было сказано.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Значит вас неверно информировали.


 Или вас




> Да, происходит процесс очищения. Постепенный. Но стакан на половину полон и одновременно - на половину пуст. Какое-то осквернение не исключает присутствие чистого мотива. Который надо в жизни очищать дальше. А это значит, что такая деятельность никак не сводится только к положительной карме, о которой вы пишите. Одновременно, прорастает росток чистой бескорыстной любви.


 Человек эгоистичен по своей природе. Бескорыстно стремиться к источнику наивысшего удовольствия ему не по силам )

----------


## ВладимирД

> Мы ведь не тигры. Поэтому ситуация у нас другая. А на счет сострадания - согласен, что оно деятельно - и это дело - не есть животных, а жалость бабушек к кошечкам остается жалостью ограниченной. Ради кошечек они покупают мясной корм.


 И что вы предлагаете? кормить кошечек хлебом?
Что например еще делать со свиньями если не есть? Просто кормить чтоб они умирали от старости?








> Эти выводы следовали из ваших рассуждений о карме как о предопределенности. И утверждение о неспособности нарушения дхармы у вас в этой связи не случайно проскочило. Это у вас было сказано.


 Что значит в данном месте предопределенность как неизбежность следствия у причины? Даже поклонение Богу имеет свои последствия
Про нарушение дхармы я сказал что она, если нарушается то в результате определенной кармы, присутствия в человеке неких причин, которые меняют его поведение

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Человек эгоистичен по своей природе. Бескорыстно стремиться к источнику наивысшего удовольствия ему не по силам )



Христос не так как вы считает. Иначе, в конце своей Нагорной проповеди он бы не сказал - итак, будьте совершенны, как совершенен Отец ваш Небесный...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Лучше/не лучше -мы как раз сейчас это выясняем. В карму не обязательно верит что бы ее обсуждать
> и насколько мне она знакома -все положительное имеет положительную карму.


Вы ни на что не ссылаетесь, когда рассказываете здесь про свою теорию "положительной кармы". Только на пару стихов из Гиты, которым вы даете свою интерпретацию. Произвольную. 

Мы этот вопрос более глубоко прорабатываем - существует целая духовная традиция гуру-гаудия-вайшнавов - в основном, мы опираемся на труды ачарьев-вайшнавов, последователей Шри Чайтаньи. Среди них важны, в частности, четыре личности, некоторые из них писали свои комментарии к Гите. Это Джива Госвами, Вишванатха Чакраварти, Баладева Видьябушана и Бхактивинода. Суть их подхода в этом вопросе в том числе - объяснение природы чистой деятельности - служения Богу - бхакти. Они, естественно представляли свое видение на основе как Гиты, так и Бхагавата-пураны. Бхакти отличается от упомянутой вами положительной кармы. В принципе упомянутые ачарьи не противоречат этой позицией и более ранним ведантистам-персоналистам - Мадхваачарье и Рамануджаачарье и их ранним последователям. Но у последних учение о чистой бхакти просто не так подробно прописано. 

И по сути, их подход в том, что деятельность в настроении чистой любви к Богу не порождает положительной кармы. Она устраняет любую карму. Положительная же карма гарантирует вам в дальнейшем определенные материальные блага, наслаждения итд. Но все это прямого отношения к развитию любви к Богу не имеет.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> И что вы предлагаете? кормить кошечек хлебом?
> Что например еще делать со свиньями если не есть? Просто кормить чтоб они умирали от старости?


Я предлагаю их не разводить без острой необходимости. Знаю также конкретные примеры, когда кошек и собак не кормили мясом, кормили молочным, зерновым, овощным итд. Они при этом не умирали от истощения.

----------


## ВладимирД

А умирали от нехватки нужных элементов?
И тигра можно кормить хлебом, но он так быстро зачахнет

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А умирали от нехватки нужных элементов?
> И тигра можно кормить хлебом, но он так быстро зачахнет


В молочных продуктах есть необходимые для хищников инградиенты. А тигра никто не предлагает только хлебом кормить

----------


## ВладимирД

Каждый волен верить во что хочет, но специалисты в тех же зоопарках с вами не согласятся
И Господь не для того сделал хищника плотоядным, что бы ктото делал из него вегетарианца. И ведь сколько в природе хищников и все сотворены по воле Бога, сотворены что бы поедать других. Как вы еще Господа не обвиняете в жестокосердии удивляюсь.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Каждый волен верить во что хочет, но специалисты в тех же зоопарках с вами не согласятся
> И Господь не для того сделал хищника плотоядным, что бы ктото делал из него вегетарианца. И ведь сколько в природе хищников и все сотворены по воле Бога, сотворены что бы поедать других. Как вы еще Господа не обвиняете в жестокосердии удивляюсь.


Я не спорю по поводу диеты хищников. Я приводил отдельные примеры с собаками и кошками, которые мне известны. О тиграх я не говорил, это вы вставили.

 Просто люди - не хищники. У них даже физиологическое устройство тела очень сильно отличается от хищников, оно ближе к травоядным. Отсюда не случайно распространение раковых заболеваний кишечника и прямой кишки именно среди людей-мясоедов.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Я не спорю по поводу диеты хищников. Я приводил отдельные примеры с собаками и кошками, которые мне известны. О тиграх я не говорил, это вы вставили.


 А какая разница собаки/тигры? Кормить можно но это неполноценная еда для них. И со временем это скажется на их самочувствии




> Просто люди - не хищники. У них даже физиологическое устройство тела очень сильно отличается от хищников, оно ближе к травоядным. Отсюда не случайно распространение раковых заболеваний кишечника и прямой кишки именно среди людей-мясоедов.


 Может быть, я такой статистики не видел. Приведите если она у вас есть
И потом -если бы рак был у всех кто ест мясо, а так это может быть следствием и других факторов
 Строение тела может и ближе, но если продолжить доверять медицине то мы все равно не травоядные

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> И потом -если бы рак был у всех кто ест мясо, а так это может быть следствием и других факторов


Вы специально передёргиваете?? Вы подменяете мой тезис другим, своим, - и далее начинаете опровергать уже подмененный тезис. Это обман.

У меня такое впечатление, что вы продолжаете спорить просто ради спора. Конечно, таким образом до истины дойти нельзя.

----------


## ВладимирД

Объясните в чем передергивание и подмена?
И я не спорю а дискутирую что бы понять ваш образ мышления, и в чем он не корректен

----------


## ВладимирД

Что вы можете ответить на тот факт что много долгожителей на Кавказе? Где мясо -основная часть рациона
Как же так если мясо это яд, рак прямой кишки и тд?
И почему в Индии не замечено большого количества долгожителей? Ну должно же здоровое питание как то проявляться относительно людей которые по вашему травят себя мясом всю жизнь. Можете это как то объяснить?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Объясните в чем передергивание и подмена?


Я не говорил, что все кто ест мясо, болеют раком. Но вы оспариваете именно этот тезис. Который якобы я отстаиваю. 




> И я не спорю а дискутирую что бы понять ваш образ мышления, и в чем он не корректен


Вы, конечно, не пытаетесь это понять. Вы ищите недостатки целенаправленно. Если не находите, то выдумываете их. Очень много лжи с вашей стороны в разных формах. К сожалению, я не удивлен. Издержки фанатичного поведения.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Я не говорил, что все кто ест мясо, болеют раком. Но вы оспариваете именно этот тезис. Который якобы я отстаиваю.


 Вот потому, что вы говорили не обо всех то я вам и ответил, что это это может быть следствием других факторов
 А если бы бы было у всех то это было бы очевидно всем и в первую очередь медицине
Здесь нет подмены -здесь вывод
 И потом я вас спросил об источнике вашего утверждения а вы это пропустили мимо
 Может все таки поделитесь?





> Вы, конечно, не пытаетесь это понять. Вы ищите недостатки целенаправленно. Если не находите, то выдумываете их. Очень много лжи с вашей стороны в разных формах. К сожалению, я не удивлен. Издержки фанатичного поведения.


 Давайте придерживаться темы не переходя на личность. чему вы удивлены или нет к теме не относится. Говорите по существу

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Давайте придерживаться темы не переходя на личность. чему вы удивлены или нет к теме не относится. Говорите по существу


Диалог невозможен в случае, если стороны диалога настолько предвзяты, что осознанно или нет искажают позицию другой стороны, специально ищут, как можно исказить или извратить ее. Подобная ваша предвзятость и ваш троллинг - причина бессмысленности продолжения диалога. Этого диалога по факту нет. Поэтому его дальнейшая имитация - просто потерянное время.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вот потому, что вы говорили не обо всех то я вам и ответил, что это это может быть следствием других факторов
>  А если бы бы было у всех то это было бы очевидно всем и в первую очередь медицине
> Здесь нет подмены -здесь вывод



Никакой это не вывод. Это подмена тезиса собеседника и обман с вашей стороны. Я допускаю, что вы можете это делать не вполне осознанно. Например, считать, что в искажении утверждения собеседника нет ничего плохого. Я не собираюсь со своей стороны поддерживать такого рода "стандарты дискуссии". Если с вами кто-то готов общаться по предлагаемым вами подобным правилам, общайтесь с ними в другом месте, а не здесь.

Примеров подобного этому вашего поведения можно много приводить, разных хитростей итд... Можно вспомнить из последних тот же ваш пример - сначала мы рассматриваем кошку и собаку, обсуждаем то, насколько для них возможно сбалансированное питание без мяса. Я отвечаю вам. Но вы потом присовокупляете сюда тигра. Понятно, что просто по массе тела тигр нуждается в гораздо больших объемах животного белка, по сравнению с кошками, которые могут их получить из молочных продуктов. Но первоначально никто тут не настаивал на том, что тигры не должны питаться мясом. Но по вашему получается, что мы как-будто отстаиваем тезис, что все хищники, в том числе и тигры могут отказаться безболезненно от мяса. Т.е. это опять попытка исказить позицию собеседника и откровенный троллинг. Я думаю, вам надо уйти с этой площадки. Продолжение диалога с вами бессмысленно. Вы ведете себя неэтично, хотя и считаете себя верующим.

----------


## ВладимирД

А я думаю все гораздо проще
Я вас спросил об источнике вашего утверждения, вы его проигнорировали потому что полагаю у вас его просто нет
Но признать этого не можете и написали версию про не этичность троллинг и прочее

 Тигра я привел как очевидный пример неуместности вегетарианского питания для них. Кошка маленькая выпьет мало, тигру можно дать гораздо больше пока не напьется, но все равно это его не спасет от проблем со здоровьем. И у кошки тоже будут проблемы через некоторое время ибо не могут они питаться одним молоком и хлебом. Для меня это сродни живодерству. Попробуйте завести кошку собаку и узнаете. У меня 2.
До свидания. Мне тоже не интересно

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А я думаю все гораздо проще
> Я вас спросил об источнике вашего утверждения, вы его проигнорировали потому что полагаю у вас его просто нет
> Но признать этого не можете и написали версию про не этичность троллинг и прочее
> 
>  Тигра я привел как очевидный пример неуместности вегетарианского питания для них. Кошка маленькая выпьет мало, тигру можно дать гораздо больше пока не напьется, но все равно это его не спасет от проблем со здоровьем. И у кошки тоже будут проблемы через некоторое время ибо не могут они питаться одним молоком и хлебом. Для меня это сродни живодерству. Попробуйте завести кошку собаку и узнаете. У меня 2.
> До свидания. Мне тоже не интересно



Мы не являемся сторонниками глобального вегетарианства, которому должны следовать все, включая и тигров. Если вы пытаетесь нам это очередной раз приписать, то вы снова ошиблись.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Чтобы диалог получился, в том числе и на тему того, что Бог может проявлять себя в различных религиозных традициях, надо иметь незашоренное узкими догмами сознание, человек должен уметь слышать собеседников. Вы собеседников слышать отказываетесь. А с человеком, притворяющимся глухим, диалог невозможен.

----------


## ВладимирД

Я вам так же могу написать, что у вас зашоренное сознание, но не считаю правильным переходить на личности от темы обсуждения. Это обвинение когда кончаются аргументы
 Вы пишите, что Бог МОЖЕТ. Это ваше мнение. Но МОЖЕТ это не доказательство того, что так и есть. Вы хотите, что бы я вас услышал в форме соглашения с вами. Но странно как то этого ждать от других когда сами вы меня в такой форме совершенно слышать не собираетесь. На самом деле это тоже переход на личность. Вот это все надо оставлять в стороне или держать в себе и тему обсуждать только аргументами фактами доводами

 Глобальное вегетарианство я вам не навязывал. В другой теме такое мнение было с вашей стороны, что мол везде все растет, главное вместе соединять растительное железо с витамином С и потребности в мясоедстве не будет и мясо едят только по жестокосердию и чревоугодию. Это было мнение с вашей стороны. Что не заметил что вы его как то поправили

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я вам так же могу написать, что у вас зашоренное сознание, но не считаю правильным переходить на личности от темы обсуждения. Это обвинение когда кончаются аргументы
>  Вы пишите, что Бог МОЖЕТ. Это ваше мнение. Но МОЖЕТ это не доказательство того, что так и есть. Вы хотите, что бы я вас услышал в форме соглашения с вами. Но странно как то этого ждать от других когда сами вы меня в такой форме совершенно слышать не собираетесь. На самом деле это тоже переход на личность. Вот это все надо оставлять в стороне или держать в себе и тему обсуждать только аргументами фактами доводами
> 
>  Глобальное вегетарианство я вам не навязывал. В другой теме такое мнение было с вашей стороны, что мол везде все растет, главное вместе соединять растительное железо с витамином С и потребности в мясоедстве не будет и мясо едят только по жестокосердию и чревоугодию. Это было мнение с вашей стороны. Что не заметил что вы его как то поправили


Иногда я писал, что Бог может что-то делать, но мои аргументы не сводятся к этому. И даже этот аргумент я не употреблял часто. Возможно, один или два раза. Но как известно, Бог может все. Поэтому в чем я был некорректен?? Я понимаю, что этот аргумент может казаться не достаточным. Я не возражаю. Но этот аргумент не используется мною часто и, конечно, моя аргументация этим не ограничивается.

Я неоднократно писал вам, что возможности разных людей в разных исторических и климатических условиях следовать вегетарианской диете разные. До какой-то степени это может оправдывать и невегетарианскую диету. Вы мне опять приписываете какое-то иное мнение. Я уже привык к тому, что вы извращаете мою позицию. 

Вы тут написали, что я перехожу с вами на личности. В общем, мы тут с вами много месяцев общаемся, я всегда старался быть корректным. И по результатам этих длительных диалогов могу уже делать определенные выводы. Которые я и сделал на основе анализа вашего поведения. Нечестного и непоследовательного. Которое вы демонстрируете очень часто. Я просто долго терпел и игнорировал ваш троллинг. Мое мнение по этому поводу многократно подтверждается примерами ваших текстов. Но я не думаю, что в этом есть смысл отдельно разбираться здесь. Я свое мнение о вас уже составил. О чем и сообщаю. Вы можете со мной не соглашаться. Ваше право. Но насильно мил не будешь.

Продолжение диалога с вами бессмысленно. Или перестаньте вести себя нечестно, или прекращайте общение.

----------


## ВладимирД

> Я неоднократно писал вам, что возможности разных людей в разных исторических и климатических условиях следовать вегетарианской диете разные. До какой-то степени это может оправдывать и невегетарианскую диету. Вы мне опять приписываете какое-то иное мнение. Я уже привык к тому, что вы извращаете мою позицию.


 Вы как то все неадекватно воспринимаете. Я сказал что в другой теме с вашей (кришнаитской) стороны было такое то мнение, не вами лично сказанное, а с вашей стороны. Вы же тоже там писали и читали что там писали. Вы же их не поправили. Вот про это я вам и помянул. Не было никакого извращения вашей позиции, есть ваше неадекватное восприятие диалога





> Вы тут написали, что я перехожу с вами на личности. В общем, мы тут с вами много месяцев общаемся, я всегда старался быть корректным. И по результатам этих длительных диалогов могу уже делать определенные выводы.


 Сколько бы вы меня не знали -это не повод переходить. Я вас тоже несколько знаю и тоже имею суждение, но не хочу вас лично обсуждать. Мне интересна тема и что вы можете сказать. Если я с кем не хочу вести диалог -я просто не веду и не перехожу на личности

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы как то все неадекватно воспринимаете. Я сказал что в другой теме с вашей (кришнаитской) стороны было такое то мнение, не вами лично сказанное, а с вашей стороны. Вы же тоже там писали и читали что там писали. Вы же их не поправили. Вот про это я вам и помянул. Не было никакого извращения вашей позиции, есть ваше неадекватное восприятие диалога


Если вы так уверены в моей неадекватности, тем безболезненнее будет для вас прекращение общения со мною... Я вам привел примеры вашего неадекватного поведения. Вы просто их игнорируете. С вами общаться - это как об стенку горохом.







> Сколько бы вы меня не знали -это не повод переходить. Я вас тоже несколько знаю и тоже имею суждение, но не хочу вас лично обсуждать. Мне интересна тема и что вы можете сказать. Если я с кем не хочу вести диалог -я просто не веду и не перехожу на личности


Если человек врет, не грех ему об этом сообщить. Если вам тема интересна для обсуждения, меняйте стиль общения. Иначе продолжения разговора не будет.

----------


## ВладимирД

Ваши примеры -примеры неадекватного восприятия
Всего хорошего

----------

